# Cataclysm Erscheinungsdatum enthüllt?



## Mirano (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi @all bin bei Amazon grad auf das hier gestoßen:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/World-Warcraft-Cat...4478&sr=8-8
Da steht, dass Cataclysm 3.9.10 erscheinen soll? Ist das jetzt ein offizieller Termin oder hat Amazon da ne falsch Information?
Was meint ihr dazu?

MFG Mirano

PS: Flames bitte unterlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS: Und jaaa ich weiß es is der X-te thread zu dem Thema aber wenn ich in nen alten Thread schreib heißt es ja nur wieder Leichenschänder use 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (16. Oktober 2009)

amazon hat schon bei den letzten 2 addons dauernd Daten auf den Markt geworfen. ( die dann nciht stimmten)


----------



## Xiut (16. Oktober 2009)

Die müssen ja irgendwas hinschreiben. Wenn da stehen würde "Kommt irgendwan raus" würde es keiner Vorbestellen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Amazon könnte beim Datum gar nicht so falsch liegen. Ich glaube die Halloweenmasken haben etwas mit dem Erscheinungsdatum zu tun. Vielleicht so dann schon alles Fertig sein für die neuen Völker. Es gibt da noch so eine Sache da Cairne weg ist muss das Addon auch vor oder nach dem Winterhauchfest kommen.

(Alles nur Vermutungen)

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Sesshoma (17. Oktober 2009)

Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass es noch so lange dauert?

Wenn 3.3 wirklich der letzte Patch vor dem Addon ist, tippe ich auf April als Erscheinungsdatum.


----------



## Rhundos (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Vorposter: Kommt drauf an, wann 3.3 rauskommt, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## papaguede (17. Oktober 2009)

Wobei Blizzard sich mit "vor oder nach dem Winterhauchfest" schon einen extrem knappen Zeitabschnitt ausgesucht hätte.    ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Ich tippe allerdings auch auf einen der früheren Monate 2010


----------



## Dokagero (17. Oktober 2009)

Sesshoma schrieb:


> Wenn 3.3 wirklich der letzte Patch vor dem Addon ist, tippe ich auf April als Erscheinungsdatum.


Wo hast du gelesen das 3.3 der letzte Patch sei? Kann ja danach noch einer kommen.
Bei BC ist ja auch noch einer gekommen, obwohl man anfangs davon aus ging das Illidan der letzter Boss sei


----------



## Synus (17. Oktober 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Amazon könnte beim Datum gar nicht so falsch liegen. Ich glaube die Halloweenmasken haben etwas mit dem Erscheinungsdatum zu tun. Vielleicht so dann schon alles Fertig sein für die neuen Völker. Es gibt da noch so eine Sache da Cairne weg ist muss das Addon auch vor oder nach dem Winterhauchfest kommen.
> 
> ...



Bitte, bitte macht nicht den Fehler und stützt eure Vermutungen auf winzige Tatsachen, die sich mit wenigen Klicks seitesn Blizzard sofort umändern oder entfernen lassen, und glaubt es kann nur so sein...


----------



## Zharatustra (17. Oktober 2009)

papaguede schrieb:


> Ich tippe allerdings auch auf einen der früheren Monate 2010




Wunschdenken und total unrealistisch, weil:

Das Addon wird mindestens 3 Monate sich im Beta Test Stadium befinden, da dass addon bis jetzt nicht mal Alpha Status und Family und friends Testphase gestartet ist, welche lange vom offenen Beta beginnt und auch noch keine Vorbereitungen dazu laufen sind wir mindestens noch 9 Monate eher länger vom Release entfernt.

Ich würde sagen, wenn Blizzard richtig auf die Tube drückt wird es vllt. 09/10 aber denke eher es wird November 11/10. Aber auf gar keinen Fall vor dem 3. Quartal 2010.


----------



## Königmarcus (17. Oktober 2009)

ich meinte ma gehört zu haben das blizzard cataclysm so *anfang-mitte 2010* rausbringen will, kann auch sein das ich da etwas fals verstanden hab, abe rmir wär das ehrlich gesagt lieber^^


----------



## Erlania (17. Oktober 2009)

Sesshoma schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass es noch so lange dauert?
> 
> Wenn 3.3 wirklich der letzte Patch vor dem Addon ist, tippe ich auf April als Erscheinungsdatum.



Man muss bedenken, dass es auch nach Illidan nochmal einen weiten Patch gab. 2.4.0
Vieleicht ist es ja bei Arthas auch so dass noch i-ein Kil'Jaeden ersatz kommt


----------



## Niem16 (17. Oktober 2009)

Zharatustra schrieb:


> Wunschdenken und total unrealistisch, weil:
> 
> Das Addon wird mindestens 3 Monate sich im Beta Test Stadium befinden, da dass addon bis jetzt nicht mal Alpha Status und Family und friends Testphase gestartet ist, welche lange vom offenen Beta beginnt und auch noch keine Vorbereitungen dazu laufen sind wir mindestens noch 9 Monate eher länger vom Release entfernt.
> 
> Ich würde sagen, wenn Blizzard richtig auf die Tube drückt wird es vllt. 09/10 aber denke eher es wird November 11/10. Aber auf gar keinen Fall vor dem 3. Quartal 2010.



Da stimme ich dir zu denke auch früher kommt es nicht nutzt lieber die zeit und genießt das addon levelt ein parr twinks und habt spass am spiel.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Oktober 2009)

blizzard sagte bereits auf der blizzcon das 3.3 der letzte contentpatch sein wird.
gut mag natürlich sein das blizzard es sich doch anders überlegt.

3.3 kommt schätze ich mal so im dezember. könnte mir daher gut vorstellen das anfang 2010 die betaphase beginnt und so gegen april das addon kommt.
oder sie warten ab bis nach der sommerpause. das wäre dann so september/oktober und somit 9 monate nach dem letzten contentpatch. glaube nicht das sie die spieler solange ohne content lassen.


----------



## Mondokir (17. Oktober 2009)

Je früher es herraus kommt desto besser ist es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde ebenfalls sagen das es etwas früher herauskommt als es in amazon angeben wird. 

mfg


----------



## -*-Rask-*- (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke ebenfalls, dass Cataclysm vor dem angegeben Datum erscheint.


----------



## Flachtyp (17. Oktober 2009)

Wurde doch auf der Blizzcon gesagt daß 3.3 der letzte Patch ist, oder ? Also selbst wenn 3.3 erst im Dezember kommt(was ich nicht glaube), wäre doch wohl maximal ein halbes Jahr später durchaus realistisch.


----------



## Crosis (17. Oktober 2009)

bin auchmal gespannt was für ein vorevent zu cataclysm kommen wird. das wird sicher sich über monate hinwegziehen weil die änderungen in der alten welt mit einem patch viel zu groß wären und sich sicherlich schon das ein oder andere so tun wird glaube weniger das deathwing erscheint und nix passiert und nachdem man ne cd/dvd ins laufwerk geschoben hat dann aufeinmal die welt verwüstet ist

ich tippe daher auf mehrere 3.3/4.0 patches noch weit vor cataclysm vllt sogar schon mit anfang der beta wo sich langsam die einzelnen gebiete verändern aber cataclysm selbst wird wohl eher ende 2tes bzw 3tes quartal kommen


----------



## SinjiD (17. Oktober 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Je früher es herraus kommt desto besser ist es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



desto früher es raus kommt um so schlechter wird das addon werden ...ich warte lieber länger und bekomme dafür ein super addon als umgekehrt...


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Je früher es herraus kommt desto besser ist es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahja...

Wenn man danach geht, hätte Lich King auch um einiges früher kommen müssen.


----------



## Windron (18. Oktober 2009)

3.9.10? ich denke da eher an den 9.3.10 das käme eher hin


----------



## Especial (18. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn man sich mal anschaut wie fertig die Screens und Videos schon jetzt aussehen, dann würde ich auch eher auf einen frühen Release tippen. 
Die Startgebiete stehen, die neunen Rassen sind fertig, die Story is auch schon geschrieben und auch die Veränderungen in der alten Welt sehen aus als ob da nicht mehr viel zu tun ist.

Ich vermute das wir dem lieben Arthas noch 3 - 4 Monate auf die Mütze bratzen dürfen und dann ab Januar nebenher die Beta laufen wird.

Das wäre die logische Konsequenz aus verschiedenen Releases die Blizzard für das nächste Jahr plant. Man muss das Ganze nur mal aus der unternehmerischen Sicht betrachten.

Für das 1. Quartal ist SC2 angesetzt, im 4. soll D3 erscheinen im Sommer ein Addon auf den Markt zu werfen wäre Blödsinn also kommen eigentlich nur 2 Zeiträume in Frage und das wäre das 2. Quartal oder das Ende des 3. Quartals. Da ich aber nicht glaube das Blizzard als Unternehmen so dumm sein wird kurz vor ihrem D3 noch ein Addon von WoW auf den Markt zu geben vermute ich auch das Cataclysm am Anfang des Jahres auf den Markt kommen wird.


----------



## Nexxen (18. Oktober 2009)

Sowohl Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 sind auf amazon.de. Die Erscheinungsdaten der spiele werden mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Das gleiche gilt auch für Cataclysm. So jetz könnt ihr euch alle wiede schlafenlegen und so tun als ob nie was gewesen wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khortan (18. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub ned das cataclysm im sommer erschneint wer spielt denn da schon wow^^?


----------



## Magmion (18. Oktober 2009)

alle suchtels natürlich


----------



## lord just (18. Oktober 2009)

Especial schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich mal anschaut wie fertig die Screens und Videos schon jetzt aussehen, dann würde ich auch eher auf einen frühen Release tippen.
> Die Startgebiete stehen, die neunen Rassen sind fertig, die Story is auch schon geschrieben und auch die Veränderungen in der alten Welt sehen aus als ob da nicht mehr viel zu tun ist.
> 
> Ich vermute das wir dem lieben Arthas noch 3 - 4 Monate auf die Mütze bratzen dürfen und dann ab Januar nebenher die Beta laufen wird.
> ...




ähm man hat auf der blizzcon nur zwei drei neue und alte gebiete gesehen. auf der blizzcon wurde auch schon gesagt, dass sie noch sehr stark am anfang sind. instanzen gibt es kaum mehr als konzepte, viele gebiete sind noch nicht fertig und mit einigen wurde noch nichteinmal angefangen und alle questreihen der gebiete werden angepasst. für die instanzen steht auch meist nur fest, wie viele bosse es geben wird, aber noch nicht, welche und wie die bosskämpfe aussehen sollen.

was man auf der blizzcon gesehen hat war alles andere als fertig und in der family and friends alpha die läuft werden in erster linie noch die neuen startgebiete und interface änderungen getestet.


----------



## Freelancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Sowohl Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 sind auf amazon.de. Die Erscheinungsdaten der spiele werden mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Das gleiche gilt auch für Cataclysm. So jetz könnt ihr euch alle wiede schlafenlegen und so tun als ob nie was gewesen wäre.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo auf der Deutschen Seite aber lese mal den link im ersten Beitrag das steht es aber ich denke auch das es früher kommt wobei keiner weiß wie lange sich die Veränderung der alten Welt hinzieht


----------



## chyroon (18. Oktober 2009)

Solange es von Blizzard kein Datum genannt wurde, kannst du 100% sicher sein das alle genannten Erscheinungsdatum'se FALSCH sind.

Ich mein ist ja auch klar; woher bspw. will denn Amazon wissen wann Cata. rauskommt? Das bestimmen die doch nicht, das bestimmt Blizzard^^


Warum Amazon nen falsches Release Datum angibt? Na um die Verkaufszahlen in die Höhe zu treiben^^ - schließlich kauft man etwas eher wenn man den (imagininären) Stichtag kennt.

Folglich kann man gut davon ausgehen das alle Info's die nicht von Blizzard kommen, einfach nur Lügen sind - um es mal simpel zu sagen^^


----------



## Garfield1973Bln (18. Oktober 2009)

Überlegen wir doch mal, wann eine Erweiterung heraus kam:

World of Warcraft Burning Crusade: 17.01.2007
World of Wacraft Wrath of the Lich King: 13.11.2008

dazwischen liegen also 22 Monate, also 1 Jahr und 10 Monate.

Also wäre rein rechnerisch der Sepember 2010 der mögliche Erscheinungstermin.

Ich halte das Datum 03.09.2010 also für durchaus möglich.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. Oktober 2009)

*kristallkugel reib* *kristallkugelreib*

sie sagt zu mir, lasst euch überraschen. sind alles nur spekulationen.


----------



## chyroon (18. Oktober 2009)

Garfield1973Bln schrieb:


> Überlegen wir doch mal, wann eine Erweiterung heraus kam:
> 
> World of Warcraft Burning Crusade: 17.01.2007
> World of Wacraft Wrath of the Lich King: 13.11.2008
> ...



Rein rechnerisch mag es zwar hinhaun (wobei es ja auch eine Rolle macht in welchen Zeitrahmen Blizzard, die Ankündigung gemacht bis hin zur eigentlichen veröfflichung), nur sollte man bedenken das WotlK reintheoretisch hätte früher rauskommen solle, nach Aussage von Blizzard, da es aber immerwieder zu schwierigkeiten in der Betaphase kam wurde der Realase Termin verschoben.

Zum anderen, ist Cata. nicht so vollgestopft mit Erneuerungen wie BC+WotlK, was für mich wiederrum für einen kürzeren Termin stimmen lässt.

Aber ob nun Anfang 1010, Mitte 2010 oder Ende 2010... ist ja nun auch egal^^


----------



## KodiakderBär (18. Oktober 2009)

mmh in anbetracht der tatsache das für mitte november  mein der 12te wars alle accounts auf b-nett sein sollen weil wegen blablup(wie auf der wowseite steht) vermute ich das am 12november arthi mit 3.3 kommt und dann spätestens ende januar anfang februar das neue add on erscheint gründe dafür:
- wie ma bei der blizzcon sehen konnte war blizz schon verdammt weit mit den gelände un so vermutlich weiter als alle denken

- story teschnich wurde gesagt das wir zwei drei monate nach dem catalysm effeckt in die alte welt zurück kehren also 2bis drei monate nachdem 3.3 kamm

-kolosseum ist durchgelutscht die profigilden haben den hardmode durch und die anderen den normalen mode und alle sin happy ony war bloss en kleiner zwischen dämpfer weil koloseum halt sorasch durch war

-die ptr sind inzwischen beid en boss tests angelangt bis 12.11 sind die durchgekaut

- blizz hatte angekündigt jedes jahr ein add on rauszubringen würde zwar nich ganz hinhauen aba währe nicht alzu stark entfernt 

- npc´s die für catalysm ne wichtige rolle spielen werden verschwinden von ihren bekannten stellen (siehe baine)

- es besteht die möglichkeit das blizz dieses ma was anderes als sone fette beta startet gab bereits geüchte die beta wegzulassen um dadurch einen noch größeren WOOOOOOOW effekt auszulösen

ich sags euch catalysm ist bereits näher als wir alle denken


----------



## Trollzacker (18. Oktober 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Wo hast du gelesen das 3.3 der letzte Patch sei? Kann ja danach noch einer kommen.
> Bei BC ist ja auch noch einer gekommen, obwohl man anfangs davon aus ging das Illidan der letzter Boss sei


Es stand mindestens in2 News von Buffed und auf der Blizzcon ende August wurde es selber gesagt, dass nur noch 3.3 kommt und danach das Addon und kein weiterer Inhaltspatch.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> Zum anderen, ist Cata. nicht so vollgestopft mit Erneuerungen wie BC+WotlK, was für mich wiederrum für einen kürzeren Termin stimmen lässt.
> 
> Aber ob nun Anfang 1010, Mitte 2010 oder Ende 2010... ist ja nun auch egal^^


Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Und ich rede dabei nicht von der Grafik. Charentwicklung, Gildenerfolge usw. nur um mal zwei Dinge zu nennen. Laut Blizzards eigener Aussage ist es das aufwändigste Addon.


----------



## Männchen (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich halte den Termin für sehr realistisch. Weder Alpha-, noch Beta-Phase ist gestartet für die Erweiterung, denn da laufen noch die Tests für Patch 3.3. Vielleicht kommt bis Cataclysm auch eine Schrittweise Veränderung der Welt, anstatt *BOOM* und fertig ... 
Habe eh auf Herbst 2010 getippt.


----------



## leckaeis (19. Oktober 2009)

Um mal fix ein Missverständnis nebenher aufzuräumen : 

Illidan war _nicht_ der Endboss von BC, sondern Kil'Jaeden. 
Der Dämonenjäger ist bloß populärer und hat für mehr Wirbel gesorgt zu Release-Zeiten. Das hat Blizzard selbst in allen möglichen Foren bestätigt.


Btt: Solange ICC gut aussieht kann Ctaclysm meinetwegen auch erst im September rauskommen.
Will halt nur keine Durststrecke haben


----------



## Karasuke (21. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn Cataclysm am 3.9.10 rauskommt und Arthas jetzt sogut wie im Dreck liegt, was kommt in der Zwischenzeit?
Bekommen wir bis September leichte Content-Kost, damit wir bei der Stange bleiben? 
Also angesichts des letzten Standes auf den PTR spekuliere ich momentan sogar, dass Cataclysm etwa Anfang/Mitte 2010 kommt. Wenn es Weihnachten 09 kommt, wäre ich verdammt überrascht.


----------



## Blinx (22. Oktober 2009)

ja könnte schon stimmen, wenn 3.3 bald kommt ham wir ja keinen content mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (22. Oktober 2009)

Rede nicht von *wir*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab noch genug vor mir, ulduar clear, pdk clear, ony und auch der 3. archa boss fehlt mir noch da ich wegen dem laptop nicht raiden kann.


----------



## XRayFanatic (22. Oktober 2009)

Zharatustra schrieb:


> Das Addon wird mindestens 3 Monate sich im Beta Test Stadium befinden, da dass addon bis jetzt nicht mal Alpha Status und Family und friends Testphase gestartet ist, welche lange vom offenen Beta beginnt und auch noch keine Vorbereitungen dazu laufen sind wir mindestens noch 9 Monate eher länger vom Release entfernt.
> Ich würde sagen, wenn Blizzard richtig auf die Tube drückt wird es vllt. 09/10 aber denke eher es wird November 11/10. Aber auf gar keinen Fall vor dem 3. Quartal 2010.



/sign

Addon wird mit Sicherheit erst zu Weihnachten rauskommen. Ein Release im Sommer macht wenig bis keinen Sinn da doch viele eher das schöne Wetter geniesen als sich den Levelstress anzutun. Wird, wie WOTLK Ende des Jahres 2008 releast wurde, mit Sicherheit erst Ende 2010 releast werden, da verwette ich meine Hose für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (22. Oktober 2009)

Also das 3.3 noch dieses Jahr kommt bezweifelt wohl niemand mehr hier, oder ? Ich glaube auch wenn ich sage "Der kommt wohl im Novenber" wird mir kaum jemand widersprechen. Wenn danach kein neuer Kontent kommt, wie lange sollte es denn dann bis Cata dauern ? 
Sind wir mal pessimistisch und sagen danach dauert es noch 5 Monate. Das wäre dann April 2010. 

Also ENTWEDER gibt es nach 3.3  noch neuen content ODER Cata kommt spätestens im April/Mai.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (22. Oktober 2009)

Letztes Mal wurde der Termin 3x von Amazon geändert.

Aber ich glaube nicht das es so lange dauern wird.

Blizzard wurde immer schneller mit Patches. Und bis September will bestimmt keiner
immer wieder die Nordend Innies raiden.

Ich tippe daher eher auf März/April - aber an sich kann alles sein.

_"It´s done, when it´s done"_


----------



## stefscot (22. Oktober 2009)

Warum denkt ihr immer 3.3 kommt bald?
Letzte Nacht wurden erst 2 weitere Bosse von der Zitadelle *kurz *angetestet! Und ich erinnere mich leider nur noch schwach an die Ulduar Test-Phase, doch ich glaube da wurden die Bosse ja auch mehrmals getestet!

Wäre doch auch irgendwie schade wenn das ganze gleich so schnell wieder durch ist!
Ich bin kein Casual aber auch nicht grad der volle Hardcore-Zocker und ich hab mit meiner Gilde noch ganz PdoK 25er offen. Da will ich doch zuerst das noch versuchen und nicht gleich wieder in ne neue Raidinstanz.

@Topic
Wie schon einer erwähnt hat, Blizz hat selber gesagt es sei wohl das aufwendigste Addon bisher. Ich denke die Jungs wissen langsam von was sie sprechen und sie sollen Cataclysm perfekt machen und sich genung Zeit lassen. Vielleicht kommt halt nach 3.3 noch ein kleines Patchlein rein (kurzfristige Meinungsänderung von Blizz?). 

Und wer sich nicht mehr auf dem Stuhl halten kann und immer wieder vom Stuhl kippt, weil er Cataclysm-Release vor seinen Augen sieht, sollte wiedermal kurz an die frische Luft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüessli aus der Schweiz xD


----------



## valibaba (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine Theorie ist, dass der neue Patch noch sicher vor Weihnachten kommt und gegen sommer ein Patch kommt, der uns auf die Geschehnisse von Cataclysm vorbereitet, da schliesslich die alte Welt betroffen ist kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich der letzte Patch grösstenteils dort abspielen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (22. Oktober 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Wo hast du gelesen das 3.3 der letzte Patch sei? Kann ja danach noch einer kommen.
> Bei BC ist ja auch noch einer gekommen, obwohl man anfangs davon aus ging das Illidan der letzter Boss sei




Es kommt auch definitiv noch einer, ob man das als richtigen Inhaltspatch ansieht, nun ja, aber es wurder auf der BlizzCon DEUTLISCH angesagt, das es zu Cataclysm ein etwas einmonatiges Event geben wird und das muss man ja nun mal einbauen.

Außerdem kann der September ebenfalls nicht stimmen, auch basierend auf dem, was bei der BlizzCon von diversen Leute genannt wurde, denn man kann auf der nächsten BlizzCon, die wieder im August stattfinden wird, wohl kaum den Entwicklern "erste Eindrücke" von Goblins und Worgen liefern, wenn das Spiel erst danach erscheint.

Ergo, nur schon durch das, was ebn auf der Hausmesse genannt wurde, kann man auf spätestens Juli schließen, vielleicht Anfang August.

Nimmt man Juli, wird der Patch zum Event also im Juni kommen und da 3.3 in etwa zum 18ten November kommt, da wäre das nur knapp ein halbes Jahr und das entspricht in etwa Blizzards üblicher Vorgehensweise.

Außerdem sollte man brücksichtigen wann in den USA der Summerbreak ist, also quasi die "Sommerferien" bei denen und die Hauptzeit ist dort der Juli ............... Zufall ?

Eher nicht


----------



## Barbossa94 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Je früher es herraus kommt desto besser ist es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falsch!
Lieber etwas später rausbringen und ein vernünftiges Spiel rausbringen.
Nicht wie bei WotLK. Da konnten z.b. 50% der Laufwerke die CD nicht lesen. Oder die ganzen Fehler und Bugs im Spiel.
Lasst euch Zeit Blizzard und bringt was anständiges auf den Markt!


----------



## StCuthbert (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=15273

WotLK vorbestellbar bei Amazon: 07.08.2007
WotLK erschienen: 13.11.2008

Cataclysm vorbestellbar: 16.10.2009, angegebenes Erscheinungsdatum: 13.09.2010

mal sehen...


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich würds aber jetzt schon vorbestelle, denk mal das es am ende mehr als ~26€ Kostet...


----------



## Nexxen (22. Oktober 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Naja, ich würds aber jetzt schon vorbestelle, denk mal das es am ende mehr als ~26&#8364; Kostet...



Ich denk ma der Preis wird wie bei BC und WotLK bei 40&#8364; für die Normale und FALLS es eine Collectors Edition geben wird auch bei 70 bis 80&#8364; liegen wird...


Aber ich werd mir eh die Collectors kaufen wenns eine gibt... 

/ironie on

Sonst ruf ich den Support solange an bis se eine machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie off


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

amazon wirft mal wieder mit erscheinungsterminen ohne quelle durch die gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber glaube nicht dass es noch sooo lange dauert


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

wie schon öfter in dem thread gesagt wurde MUSS amazon einen voraussichtlichen erscheinungstermin nennen um die verkaufszahlen zu steigern...
ich schätze das cataclysm im 2. quartal von 2010 erscheinen wird alles andere wäre zu früh. aber wie man schön sagt "einfach abwarten und tee trinken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (23. Oktober 2009)

also ich glaube es kommt etwa dann:

11. Februar 2005 WoW

"1 Jahr 11 Monate später"

16. Januar 2007   BC

"1 Jahr 10 Monate später"

13. November 2008 WotLK


soo da die nicht ganz 2 Jahre immer brauchen und wenn wir mal stumpf wieder von 1 Jahr und 10 Monaten würde das etwa : August bis September 2010 sein aber jenachdem wie schnell die das schaffen kann es sogar locker früher rauskommen da ja das Prinzip im großen schon steht und eine menge veröffentlich wurde was an neuen sachen rauskommt^^


----------



## Fröstler (23. Oktober 2009)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Addon wird mit Sicherheit erst zu Weihnachten rauskommen. Ein Release im Sommer macht wenig bis keinen Sinn da doch viele eher das schöne Wetter geniesen als sich den Levelstress anzutun. Wird, wie WOTLK Ende des Jahres 2008 releast wurde, mit Sicherheit erst Ende 2010 releast werden, da verwette ich meine Hose für
> 
> ...



Cataclysm wird definitiv nicht Weihnachten releast....das kommt im März - Mai da wette ich mit dir !
Bis Weihnachten wäre sinnlos...nen ganzes Jahr Eiskronenzitadelle raiden? haha das glaub ich wohl kaum...Blizzard wird das Addon niemals so spät raus kommen lassen !


----------



## ach was solls. (23. Oktober 2009)

Wie oft wurde es jetzt schon erwähnt?!
Genug um Euch eines klar zu machen..

Wir gehen jetzt mal davon aus das Blizzard einmal fleißig arbeitet und beim neuen Addon alles flüssig läuft. 
So, also Chilton or whatever never meinte in einem Panel: Zur nächsten Blizzcon ( sprich August 2010 ) sollen die Spieler mal ihr Feedback zu den zwei neuen Rassen geben. - wir sehen jetzt mal davon ab das bei über 10.000 Besuchern schlecht jedes Feedback aufgenommen werden kann - So aufgrund dieser Aussage, nur aufgrund dieser paar worte sollte man doch darauf schließen können, das Cataclysm VOR der nächsten Blizzcon erscheint. Also bitte ich doch diese ganzen Leute mit ihren lächerlichen "Kommt ende des Jahres raus" - posts aufzuhören. 

so das war das eine und jetzt zum anderen:

ist doch schnurz pieps egal wann es rauskommt müsst euch damit abfinden. also ich begrüß jetzt schonmal die ganzen Amokläufer, die wegen der Wartezeit anschläge ausüben werden..

soviel zum thema und jetzt noch mein abschließendes Wort:

_It's done when it's gone .. eh ich meinte done.._


----------



## BlueMode (23. Oktober 2009)

ich will noch nen BWL-remake bevor Cat rauskommt... <3 Nef hab ja shcon gerüchte gehört... =P


----------



## Xondor (23. Oktober 2009)

Bei JEDEM Addon das selbe!

AUFafuad9ohas 

Das bedeutet NICHTS. Bitte fürs nächste Addon merken.


----------



## Schlaviner (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich Vermute mal das 3.3 so gegen Dezember/Januar kommt  un Cata so juni/juli

wäre natürlich nice wenn die welt sich im zeitraum von 2-3 monaten verändern würde un nich sofort alles auf einmal 

ich denk da an so ein event alla Wotlk wo alle von zeit zu zeit zombies werden nur das deathwing halt überall herumfliegt un unser schönes azeroth kaputt macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber son event über 2-3 monate würd bestimmt sehr sehr viel arbeit kosten un ob blizz das wert ist in sowas arbeit hereinzustecken ??? wir werden es sehen ^^

naja egal freu mich trotzdem schon 
EGAL wann releas is ...

Greez Schlavino


----------



## Fusselbirne (23. Oktober 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Ich Vermute mal das 3.3 so gegen Dezember/Januar kommt  un Cata so juni/juli
> 
> wäre natürlich nice wenn die welt sich im zeitraum von 2-3 monaten verändern würde un nich sofort alles auf einmal
> 
> ...


Du vergisst etwas.Nämlich verändern sich Azeroth nicht allmählich (wieso sollte es auch?) sondern SOFORT,nachdem Deathwing aus seinem Unterschlupf ausgebrochen ist,d.h. ein Event 2-3 Monate lang zu machen,wäre
1.Sinnfrei,wegen dem mir oben genannten Grund
2.Wie du bereits sagtest,zu viel Arbeit
3.Den Spielern irgendwann zu langweilig
Daher wird das Event höchstens 1Monat lang sein.Aber lassen wir uns von Blizz überraschen,vielleicht unterschätzen wir sie ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja ja.. hätte wäre wenn..

Niemand kann auch nur annähernd ein Datum angeben, ohne irgendwelche Hirngespinste als "Argument" zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal garnicht bei Blizzard..


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (23. Oktober 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Wo hast du gelesen das 3.3 der letzte Patch sei? Kann ja danach noch einer kommen.
> Bei BC ist ja auch noch einer gekommen, obwohl man anfangs davon aus ging das Illidan der letzter Boss sei


aber welcher boss sollte noch kommen? also mir würde os spontan jetzt keiner einfallen


----------



## 64K (23. Oktober 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> Zum anderen, ist Cata. nicht so vollgestopft mit Erneuerungen wie BC+WotlK, was für mich wiederrum für einen kürzeren Termin stimmen lässt.



Wotlk Neuerungen ? 
Also auße dem Todesritter fällt mir da nix ein.
Ich würde aber drauf wetten dass es viel mehr Arbeit mact die ganzen Gebiete "umzugestalten" also so ein kleines Gebiet
und Quest wie beim Todesritter einzuführen.

Also Catacysm scheint für mich wesentlich mehr Neuerungen zu beinhalten als Wotlk;
auch wenn vieles nur umgeändert wird, Manpower kostet beides


----------



## Flachtyp (23. Oktober 2009)

Nur das bei WOTLK u a ein ganzer Kontinent neu erstellt wurde und das ist sicherlich aufwändiger als die Oberfläche eines alten zu ändern. Die Täler/Berge der meißten "alten" Gegenden bleiben ja gleich.

Ich weigere mich einfach zu glauben daß WOTLK SOOO viel unaufwändiger war als das kommende addon.


----------



## Phenyl19 (23. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard sagt : "it's done, when it's done" , also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Zagron666 (23. Oktober 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Blizzard sagt : "it's done, when it's done" , also abwarten und Tee trinken




meine mutter sagt das auch immer!


----------



## Dylvan (23. Oktober 2009)

Zagron666 schrieb:


> meine mutter sagt das auch immer!



Ich weiß ..


----------



## Raxon22 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub das ned was in Amazon drin steht


----------



## No_ones (23. Oktober 2009)

glaube nciht das das solange dauert bei der blizzcon hatten die ja schon teile fertig usw ...


----------



## martog (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub niocht das es viel frueher kommt, da in Eiskrone 31 Bosse sein sollen und die wollen ja auch erst mal bezwungen werden. Und das die meisten mit den derzeitigen Inis schon durch sind glaub ich kaum. Denn wenn man die Handelschats beobachtet da sind die meisten eher so bei PDC Hero am machen. 
Und ansonsten macht das Spiel durch die Hetzjagd nach immer schneller neueren Inis, welche denn in paar Wochen bei vielen abgehakt werden, weil nebenbei zuviel über Marken zu haben ist kaum noch Spass. Wer hat denn wirklich Ulduar bis zum Ende gemacht, das sind doch meist nur wenige grosse Gilden. Wie hies es vor Wotlk von Blizz: Wir wollen keine Inis programmieren die nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler zu sehen bekommt. Das sollten die mal bei ihren Planungen auch berücksichtigen.
Und wieviel fertiges habt ihr denn schon gesehen? Uldum, Grim Batol, Twilight Highlands, Tiefenheim oder 1000 Nadeln nichts bisher davon zu sehen gewesen. 
Und welchen Sinn würde es machen das Addon vor dem Sommer zu bringen, wo man doch gerade ab Mai sieht wie die Spielerzahl abnimmt bis Ende der Sommerferien.


----------



## Turican (24. Oktober 2009)

martog schrieb:


> Ich glaub niocht das es viel frueher kommt, da in Eiskrone 31 Bosse sein sollen





12 Bosse
glaubt nicht jedem Laberkind

und ihr vergesst Starcraft 2,dass wollen sie auch vorm Addon verkaufen


----------



## Totebone (24. Oktober 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> glaube nciht das das solange dauert bei der blizzcon hatten die ja schon teile fertig usw ...



Uldum war nicht fertig. Hyjal nicht fertig. Deepolme nicht fertig. Grim Batol nicht fertig.
Da is noch viel zu tun


----------



## Darkdamien (24. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub das kommt hin. würds mri zwar eher wünschen aber denke dass der termin einigermaßen realistisch ist


----------



## Supermany2 (24. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Uldum war nicht fertig. Hyjal nicht fertig. Deepolme nicht fertig. Grim Batol nicht fertig.
> Da is noch viel zu tun



auf der anderen seite sind auch schon eine Menge anderer Sachen fertig:

Goblins und Worgen samt Fähigkeiten usw. sind schon bekannt und kontne man schon testen
Zumindest die Idee für die Inis + schon einiger Screeshots ist fertig + halt auch wer so alles da drin vorkommen soll
Sachen wie Gildentalentbaum und Pfad der Titanen scheint auch schon fast fertig zu sein zumindest konnten die schon ne menge dazu sagen
neue Klassen Rassen Kombis sind schon bekannt und im grunde keine große Arbeit

es gibt noch einiges mehr aber im Grunde ausser der Tatsache das die noch die Inis und vieleicht etwas die Gebiete designen müssen ist da nicht mehr SO viel ausser die planen noch was Großes das sie uns verheimlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Es ist zwar noch was zu machen aber es gibt auch schon ne ganze Menge


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Uldum war nicht fertig. Hyjal nicht fertig. Deepolme nicht fertig. Grim Batol nicht fertig.
> Da is noch viel zu tun


nur weil es auf der blizzcon nicht fertig zu sehen war, muss das nix heißen. vielleicht hat blizzard auch schon jetzt das komplette addon fertig aber zeigt es nur nicht?

ich tippe fest auf april. würde perfekt passen. dezember kommt 3.3 mit arthas, dann 5 monate und es kommt das addon.
im sommer kommt es garantiert nicht, so blöd sind die bei blizz nicht.
also bleibt nur frühjahr oder herbst. und herbst wären ja 9 monate ohne neuen content (soll ja kein weiterer patch kommen). und beim aktuellem schwierigkeitsgrad solange kein content? da würden auch sehr viele spieler aufhören.


----------



## seppix@seppix (24. Oktober 2009)

Die müssen ja nicht auch 'nur' die neuen Gebiete erstellen sondern auch noch die alten umdesignen.
Der Termin ist also schon relativ realistisch.
Die haben sich da ne Menge Arbeit aufgehalst:
-7 neue Gebiete
-die alte Welt Questtechnisch umdesignen, das heißt mit Qeuestpunkten die man dann abhackt so wie in den Addons
-das Umdesignen der alten Gebiete damit man Fliegen kann, und auch noch Veränderungen in der Landschaft


----------



## Ace Sigma (27. Oktober 2009)

Fassen wir mal zusammen:

Niemand weiss wirklich, wie weit die Entwicklung von Cataclysm vorangeschritten ist ... nur dass die Startgebiete der neuen Rassen fertig sind; die neue Grafikengine läuft und die "geänderten" Gebiete soweit auch schon programmiert sind (zumindest gemäß diverser Videos) ... das stellt imho die Hauptarbeit dar ...

3.2 kam für viele überraschend eine Woche nach der offiziellen Ankündigung ...

3.3 wird, wenn man diversen Quellen trauen darf, in etwa 14 Tagen live gehen ... es soll der letzte Inhaltspatch vor Catalysm sein.

Catalysm soll 2010 erscheinen ...


Wann würde es denn marketingtechnisch Sinn machen, dass Cataclysm erscheint? Richtig, wenn der meiste Gewinn aus dem Verkauf erzielt wird, und das ist nun mal das Weihnachtsgeschäft. Nicht nur, dass dann viele Abos auslaufen und verlängert werden, auch mit einem AddOn lässt sich viel Gewinn erzielen.

Weiterhin wäre ein Verkauf "mitten im Jahr" nicht so lukrativ wie im Weihnachtsgeschäft.

UND: Blizzard ist im Zugzwang wegen Aion, dass an Weihnachten bestimmt des öfteren über die Ladentheke gehen wird.


Ich denke, dass Cataclysm zwar nicht mehr dieses Jahr erscheint, aber spätestens Dezember ein verbindlicher Erscheinungstermin (naja, soweit bei PC-Spielen von verbindlich gesprochen werden kann) im Januar oder erste Februarhälfte veröffentlicht wird ... natürlich mit entsprechenden Gutscheinen, die man unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen kann ...


So, dann mal Flames an
Ace Sigma


----------



## baumthekaito (27. Oktober 2009)

Khortan schrieb:


> ich glaub ned das cataclysm im sommer erschneint wer spielt denn da schon wow^^?



ich


----------



## Kyanora (27. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wird die Welt doch stückchenweise bis zum Addon hin verändert werden. Das bedeutet dass sich die Welt schon vor dem Addon verändert...


----------



## Tolan (27. Oktober 2009)

Wayne? Abwarten.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ace schrieb:


> 3.3 wird, wenn man diversen Quellen trauen darf, in etwa 14 Tagen live gehen ... es soll der letzte Inhaltspatch vor Catalysm sein.


welche quellen wären das denn genau? 
eigentlich wird doch überall erst im dezember damit gerechnet.



> Wann würde es denn marketingtechnisch Sinn machen, dass Cataclysm erscheint? Richtig, wenn der meiste Gewinn aus dem Verkauf erzielt wird, und das ist nun mal das Weihnachtsgeschäft. Nicht nur, dass dann viele Abos auslaufen und verlängert werden, auch mit einem AddOn lässt sich viel Gewinn erzielen.
> 
> Weiterhin wäre ein Verkauf "mitten im Jahr" nicht so lukrativ wie im Weihnachtsgeschäft.


deine argumente sind soweit richtig, allerdings betrachtest du nicht alle aspekte. blizzard verkauft nicht einfach ein spiel, welches einmalig geld kostet. sondern viel wichtiger sind die abonennten.
und wenn es tatsächlich erst dezember2010 käme (und wie angekündigt kein 3.4 patch) hätten die spieler 1 jahr ohne neuen content.
gerade dann in der sommerpause würden viele spieler aufhören, weil sie schon alles clear haben und die lust verlieren.
gut durch das addon kommen sicher einige dann auch wieder zurück, aber genug andere kommen eben nicht mehr wieder.



> UND: Blizzard ist im Zugzwang wegen Aion, dass an Weihnachten bestimmt des öfteren über die Ladentheke gehen wird.


deswegen wird wohl auch 3.3 im dezember erscheinen, damit die leute genug zutun haben um nicht auf aion umzusteigen.



> Ich denke, dass Cataclysm zwar nicht mehr dieses Jahr erscheint, aber spätestens Dezember ein verbindlicher Erscheinungstermin (naja, soweit bei PC-Spielen von verbindlich gesprochen werden kann) im Januar oder erste Februarhälfte veröffentlicht wird ... natürlich mit entsprechenden Gutscheinen, die man unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen kann ...


das cata erst nächstes jahr kommt steht längst fest. und wenn es ein erscheinungsdatum von seiten blizzard gibt, ist dieses verbindlich. die masche der anderen hersteller hat blizzard nicht nötig (=extra ein zu frühes datum angeben, dann nen monat vor release verschieben um zwischendurch in die schlagzeilen zu kommen). oder glaubt irgendjemand das die hersteller erst nen monat (oder auch 2-3) vor release merken das sie es nicht zeitig schaffen?

aber blizzard hat sowohl das datum von bc als auch wotlk erst wenige monate vor release bekannt gegeben (glaub bei wotlk waren es drei monate). wenn es also im dezember verbindlich angekündigt werden würde, hieße das release im frühjahr!




> So, dann mal Flames an
> Ace Sigma


warum soll ich auf nen normalen kommentar flamen?


----------



## Turican (28. Oktober 2009)

Tolan schrieb:


> Wayne? Abwarten.



werd erwachsen,Kleiner



> ZITAT(Ace Sigma @ 27.10.2009, 15:28) *
> 3.3 wird, wenn man diversen Quellen trauen darf, in etwa 14 Tagen live gehen ... es soll der letzte Inhaltspatch vor Catalysm sein.
> 
> welche quellen wären das denn genau?



von rumhüpfende Kinderlein die nur Abkürzungen können

3.3 kommt frühestens Dezember



> damit die leute genug zutun haben um nicht auf aion umzusteigen.



Aion is ganz normaler MMO Mist, und keinerlei Konkurenz


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

es sind jetzt 2 Threads zum erscheinungsdatum offen muss das sein?


----------



## -Enkì- (28. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard hatt aber angekündigt das heuer zu Weihnachten 2 Spieletitel released werden...
Zurzeit Sind Starcraft 2, Diablo 3 und Cataclysm in arbeit...

Da Cataclysm eindeutig wegfällt freuen wir uns auf das Weihnachtsfest ^^


----------



## Tolan (28. Oktober 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> werd erwachsen,Kleiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das einzige "Kind" bist du glaube ich mal:


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2009)

Also ich glaube das es noch Patch 3.4 geben wird... weil sonst isses schon bisschen lang von 3.3 bis cata...

Und ich glaube das Cata früh kommt! Denn: Anfangs Wotkl (also da wos bekannt gegeben wurde)
waren 4-5 screens vom Fjord und bisschen Grizzlyhügel drin... und der Todesritter war auch erst ne "virtuelle Zeichnung" und jetzt sind Worgen + Goblins mit samt Startgebiet fertig usw.


----------



## Flachtyp (3. November 2009)

@ ENKI        Diablo 3 fällt doch wohl ebenfalls ganz klar weg für Weihnachten dieses jahres denke ich mal ^^.

Und was kommt dann neben Starcraft 2 noch raus ??? Ich glaube da haste etwas fehlerhafte Infos ^^.

WENN überhaupt etwas zu Weihnachten kommt, DANN jawohl Starcraft2 ^^.


----------



## Yelin (3. November 2009)

Mal eine Vermutung von mir...

3.3 wird kommen.. wann auch immer das sein mag. Ich denke der kommt noch diesen Monat.

Nach diesem Patch kann es doch sein das noch ein Patch kommt. Sagen wir dieser Patch ist 4.0.
Patch 3.0 (Vorboten des Unheils) hat das ganze WotLK geschehen angekündigt. 
So kann es doch sein das einen Monat vor Release von Cataclysm diesen einen ''vorboten patch'' geben wird um uns
bei Laune zu halten.

Meine Vermutung: 3.3 in 2 Wochen. 4.0 im Februar - März. Cataclysm im März - April.

cheers


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. November 2009)

Yelin schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: 3.3 in 2 Wochen. 4.0 im Februar - März. Cataclysm im März - April.
> 
> cheers




So denke ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (3. November 2009)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, nur ich denke mal, dass Blizz aus ihren Fehlern gelernt habt. Ich mein mit BC haben sie schon geplant gehabt, dass Illidan der Endboss ist und danach das neue Addon kommt. Leider ist das in die Hose gegangen, denn danach sind sie draufgekommen, dass das viel zu Früh war. Deshalb glaub ich, dass wenn Blizz sagt 3.3 wird der letzte Contentpatch vor Cata sein, dann stimmt das schon.

Ich denke mal 3.3. wird so Ende November bzw. Anfang Dezember kommen. Dann wäre es schon recht plausibel, dass Cata so um den April rum kommt. Ich tippe März-April spätestens Mai.


----------



## Fröstler (3. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, nur ich denke mal, dass Blizz aus ihren Fehlern gelernt habt. Ich mein mit BC haben sie schon geplant gehabt, dass Illidan der Endboss ist und danach das neue Addon kommt. Leider ist das in die Hose gegangen, denn danach sind sie draufgekommen, dass das viel zu Früh war. Deshalb glaub ich, dass wenn Blizz sagt 3.3 wird der letzte Contentpatch vor Cata sein, dann stimmt das schon.
> 
> Ich denke mal 3.3. wird so Ende November bzw. Anfang Dezember kommen. Dann wäre es schon recht plausibel, dass Cata so um den April rum kommt. Ich tippe März-April spätestens Mai.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ...so in etwa wird es sich entwickeln


----------



## SchamanenKilik (13. November 2009)

nein!!

catalysm ist nicht das letzte addon

World of Warcraft hat den Spielern der Betaversion den sogenannten Masterplan zugeschickt.

darin steht:

es wird 5addons geben

das maximal level wird 100

die kontinente werden anders als am anfang aussehen


----------



## Skum (13. November 2009)

SchamanenKilik schrieb:


> nein!!
> 
> catalysm ist nicht das letzte addon
> 
> ...




beweise ? quelle?


----------



## Kalvasflam (13. November 2009)

SchamanenKilik schrieb:


> nein!!
> 
> catalysm ist nicht das letzte addon
> 
> ...




LOL, es wird SO LANGE Addons geben, wie das Spiel noch einigermaßen läuft! Alles andere wäre auch absoluter Blödsinn. Und da WoW mit Sicherheit auch die nächsten Jahre noch nicht untergehen wird, werden wir auch ganz sicher einen Maximallevel über 100 sehen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. November 2009)

blizzard hat nie einen masterplan veröffentlicht. das war nur ein fake.

und wie schon gesagt wurde, wird es solange addons geben, wie es genug spieler gibt. 
blizzard wird sicher nicht ihre 12mio kunden aufgeben und sagen "das wars leute, gibt keine addons mehr".


----------



## Lucióz (13. November 2009)

2011 soll ja auch noch das neue MMO von Blizz kommen, wie in der News zum Starcraft Termin stand. Denk aber nicht dass es ein MMOPRG wird sondern irgendwas anderes  vielleicht MMO Ego Shooter , who knows.


----------



## SchamanenKilik (13. November 2009)

Das was ihr hier seht ist der Masterplan. Eine Planung von Blizzard wie Wow am Ende aussehen soll. Die E-Mail wurde an alle Spieler der Betaversion gesandt. Hier steht welches Gebiet für welche Stufe ist:

Northrend Set
Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80



Das Szenario beschreibt ungefähr Wrath of the Lichking und damit wäre woll die Echtheit bestätigt.


Für die Echtheit der Liste spricht spricht die Beschreibung des dritte Add-On, dort als &#8222;Maelstrom Set&#8220; bezeichnet:

Maelstrom Set
Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90



Der Maelstrom in Azeroth wurde dorch die Teilung der Kontinente geschaffen, dieser Vorgeng wird Kataklysmus genannt und stellt also eine geschichtliche Verbindung der Namen dar.

Das dritte Addon sollte keine neuen Rasse enthalten, jedoch das vierte:die Pandarier (oder so ähnlich). Es war nicht kla ob sie zur Allianz oder zur Horde gehören sollten. Hier unten sieht ihr auch das Stargebiet Pandaria. Wolfenhold ist auch ein neues Gebiet und sollte wahrscheinlich die Worge beherbergen. Wahrscheinlich wurden die neuen Rassen ins dritte Addon vorgezogen und statt der Pandarier die Goblis, da Blizzard öfters auf die Idee angesprochen wurde Goblins spielbar zu machen.

Plane Set
Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20
Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20
The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100
Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set
K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++

Das fünfte Addon hat anscheinend direkt etwas mit der Brennenden Legion zu tun und ist das letzte Addon. Nicht traurig sein vielleicht wird der Masterplan erweitert


Euer SchamanenKilik


----------



## Manotis (13. November 2009)

Nö ist bestimmt nicht der Release. Die sagen einfach irgendein Datum daher, um mehr Vorbesteller zu bekommen


----------



## Lefrondon (13. November 2009)

a) Die Liste hat viel zu offensichtliche Fehler
b) hat der Autor der Liste schon lange zugegeben, dass sie ein Fake war.


----------



## SchamanenKilik (13. November 2009)

Die Liste ist kein Fake da der Absender der E-Mail der gleiche ist der die Anmeldebestätigung versendet hat. Außerdem hab ich nie behuptet das nach dem fünften Addon alles Schluss sein wird. Ich meine Herr Aldi war früher auch ein Krämer und jetzt sind seine Erben die reichsten Männer Deutschlands. Das ist eben das gleiche wie bei WoW Ich vermute das es mindestens 8 Addons geben wird. In der Gerüchte Küche sagt man aber auch, dass Wow nach dem fünften Addon ein stark verschärftes Grafikengine haben soll bis dahin vielleicht sogar mit DirectX 11 oder 12. Die Grafik entspricht dann ungefähr der von einem neuartigem Spiel, wie Call of Duty 6. 

ABER!!! 

NUR EIN GERÜCHT!!!!


----------



## Samaraner (13. November 2009)

Was rauchst du eigentlich?

Die Liste ist ein Fake, es gibt Beweise das sie unecht ist, unter Anderem die bereits beschriebene Aussage des Erstellers der Liste. Zudem kommt noch, das blizz keinen Grund hätte so eine Liste zu erstellen geschweige denn sie an Spieler zu verschicken. WoW hat zu Beta Zeiten nämlich noch ziemlich geschwächelt und man hatte schon Angst das es ein Flop wird.
Zu deinem "ABER!!!  NUR EIN GERÜCHT!!!!": Blizzard hat bereits gesagt das sie die Grafik-Engine hochschrauben, bietet sich aber auch an da sie eh die gesamte alte Welt überarbeiten müssen.


----------



## SchamanenKilik (13. November 2009)

Es gibt einen echten und ein gefakten Masterplan. Der echte geht bis Addon5 der gefakte wurde von jemandem erstellt der sich wichtig machen wollte und bis Addon 7 geht. Außerdem wollte Blizzard zur Betaversion Spieler locken und zeigte mit dem Masterplan das WoW ein Spiel mit Zukunft ist. Zur gleichen Zeit ist nähmlich Ultimate-Online(Spiel) Pleite gegangen wegen zu hohen Serverauslastungen --> zu hohe Serverkosten. 

Poste doch mal die Beweise, dass sie unecht ist.


----------



## Wowler12345 (13. November 2009)

SchamanenKilik schrieb:


> Es gibt einen echten und ein gefakten Masterplan. Der echte geht bis Addon5 der gefakte wurde von jemandem erstellt der sich wichtig machen wollte und bis Addon 7 geht. Außerdem wollte Blizzard zur Betaversion Spieler locken und zeigte mit dem Masterplan das WoW ein Spiel mit Zukunft ist. Zur gleichen Zeit ist nähmlich Ultimate-Online(Spiel) Pleite gegangen wegen zu hohen Serverauslastungen --> zu hohe Serverkosten.
> 
> Poste doch mal die Beweise, dass sie unecht ist.




Hallo,

hier damit du Ruhe gibst: http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...w&unid=3304 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. November 2009)

SchamanenKilik schrieb:


> Es gibt einen echten und ein gefakten Masterplan. Der echte geht bis Addon5 der gefakte wurde von jemandem erstellt der sich wichtig machen wollte und bis Addon 7 geht. Außerdem wollte Blizzard zur Betaversion Spieler locken und zeigte mit dem Masterplan das WoW ein Spiel mit Zukunft ist. Zur gleichen Zeit ist nähmlich Ultimate-Online(Spiel) Pleite gegangen wegen zu hohen Serverauslastungen --> zu hohe Serverkosten.
> 
> Poste doch mal die Beweise, dass sie unecht ist.



gut das da oben Uldum fehlt und so...und das als einsd er hauptgebiete zählt...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. November 2009)

finds immer witzig wenn 5 leute dasselbe behaupten und es immer einen gibt der trotzdem meint recht zu haben.

es gab nie einen masterplan und es wurde nie einer von blizzard verschickt. btw könnte ich dir ohne weiteres ne email schicken, in der als absender blizzard.com steht (oder sonstwas). das lässt sich sowas von leicht faken.


----------



## Melkorohl (14. November 2009)

Wenn Blizzard wieder einmal ein Geniestreich gelingt setzen sie den termin auf den 11.2.10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin der Meinung Blizzard hält ausnahmsweise viel der Fortschritte die sie in der Entwicklung von Cataclysm bereits gemacht haben oder überhaupt machen zurück. Ich denke sie sind schon weiter als viele glauben und es wird spätestens 3 - 4 Monate nach erscheinen von 3.3 released. 

Zu BC und den ganzen "Nach Illidan kam auch nochn Patch" sprüchen. Wer die Story von Warcraft kennt der weiß auch das Kil'Jaeden eben halt Illidans Boss war und Illidan mächtig die Hose voll hatte wenn er im Kontakt mit Kil'Jaeden stand. Illidan war halt auch nur ne Marionette der Brennenden Legion und Kil'Jaeden wollt dann halt aufräumen dadurch 2.4! Über Arthas steht halt niemand seit er sich am ende von TFT mit dem Lich King vereint hat und so zu diesem wurde. Naja egal.

PS: Ich Tippe 3.3 auf die erste Woche Dezember o.o


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. November 2009)

Es is aber auch nix neues das 2.4 nur kam weil Wotlk länger gedauert hat als ursprünglich geplant. 2.4 sollte nur die Wartezeit auf Wotlk ein wenig "versüßen".

Ich denke das selbe.. Blizzard ist mit Cataclysm weiter als sie wirklich vorgeben und viele hier denken mögen. Ich mein.. sie zeigen bereits Bilder aus den Wasser Raids, den Startgebieten, der Rassen Animationen, der Gebiete (siehe Trailer), uvm. Für mich bedeutet das nur das der Entwicklungsstand über 50% vorran geschritten ist.

Ich habe bereits damals als Wotlk raus kam und die Blizz Entwickler behauptet haben: "Wir denken noch nicht an eine neue Erweiterung und haben auch noch keine Entwicklung begonnen". Ja, nee, is klar. Deswegen lässt sich so viel auch in einem Jahr entwickeln von dem man angeblich 6 Monate lang noch nichts entwickelt hat. Wer bitte soll sowas glauben?!


----------



## Brannys (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

laut Internet kommt Cataclysm am 15.06.2010, zumindest berichten immer mehr Internetseiten und Shops davon.

z.B.    http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/World+o...ft%3A+Cataclysm


----------



## Zalahadin (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gespannt.  Wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr so sehr im eisernen griff von der wow sucht stecke..


----------



## Slebbeog (1. Dezember 2009)

die frage ist wielange hält 3.3? ich meine 3-5 monate? und dann kommt das addon wohl


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (1. Dezember 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut Internet kommt Cataclysm am 15.06.2010, zumindest berichten immer mehr Internetseiten und Shops davon.
> 
> z.B.    http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/World+o...ft%3A+Cataclysm


nein laut internet gibt es noch keinen releasetermin. releasetermin gibt es erst, wenn blizzard selbst ihn angibt. eventuell wird paar stunden vorher eine wow-fan-seite schon das datum bekannt geben (wie auch bei wotlk).
aber alles was vorher als erscheinungstermin irgendwo steht ist falsch.

und 15.06.2010 ist ausserdem mehr als unrealistisch. kein publisher würde in der sommerpause ein spiel releasen. selbst blizzard kann sich sowas nicht leisten. auch die sehen das im sommer am wenigsten leute spielen. 
es gibt nur zwei möglichkeiten. entweder es kommt im frühjahr (märz/april(mai) oder eben erst nach dem sommer (ende august/september oder noch später), aber garantiert nicht mitten im sommer.


----------



## wow-michi (1. Dezember 2009)

Slebbeog schrieb:


> die frage ist wielange hält 3.3? ich meine 3-5 monate? und dann kommt das addon wohl



rein von den spielern her drüfte das von mir aus 3monate halten (meiner ansicht nach( denn durch den buffer von blizz wird die raid-instanz doch immer leichter oder irre ich mcih da? d.h man geht 10ma rein beim 5ma kloppt man ihn down der rest geht in richtung farm bei halbwegs aktiven gilden.

mfg


----------



## Kelzón (1. Dezember 2009)

ich sag es wird 3.4 geben genau wie 2.4 kam 
auf der nächsten blizzcon wird der realese bekannt gegeben so wie der cinematik trailer
meine vermutung


----------



## tirbl3 (1. Dezember 2009)

hab auch gehört, dass 3.3 der letzte große patch sein soll und somit man Cataclsym schon am anfang des Jahres rausbringen müsste. Meine Vermutung ist aber, dass es erst zum Halbjahr rauskommt, aber noch Patch ,wie 3.2.2 kommen wo alte Boss wieder neu augelegt werden. Da mit Cata ja die alte Welt "überschrieben" wird. Meine Vermutung.

MfG
tribl3


----------



## Xeith (1. Dezember 2009)

ich denke eher im frühjahr, das Cataclysm bis August released wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber erst kommt ja der 16. Dezember


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2009)

Kelzón schrieb:


> ich sag es wird 3.4 geben genau wie 2.4 kam
> auf der nächsten blizzcon wird der realese bekannt gegeben so wie der cinematik trailer
> meine vermutung



Es wird keinen Patch 3.4 geben, weil



> Sobald der vermutlich letzte WotLK Patch 3.3 irgendwann im nächsten Monat live gegangen ist, wird es auch nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die Einladungen für den sog. Family & Friends Alpha Test der dritten Expansion World of WarCraft: Cataclysm in den Mailboxen der ersten handverlesenen Auserwählten landen.


Quelle: Gamona.de im November 2009

Und auf der nächsten Blizzcon wird das 4. AddOn vorgestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich schätze das das Add-On noch vorm Sommer rauskommt, damit sich viele in den schlechteren Monaten daran versuchen und so auch im Sommer an den PC gebunden sind ( wäre taktisch am logischsten ) 
Eher weniger immer Sommer weil  viele dann das Spiel garnicht erst ausprobieren.
Auch unwahrscheinlich ist nach dem Sommer, weil bis dahin noch so ein großer Zeitraum ist, was wollen die Spieler dann bloß solange machen ?


----------



## Kelzón (1. Dezember 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> Ich schätze das das Add-On noch vorm Sommer rauskommt, damit sich viele in den schlechteren Monaten daran versuchen und so auch im Sommer an den PC gebunden sind ( wäre taktisch am logischsten )
> Eher weniger immer Sommer weil  viele dann das Spiel garnicht erst ausprobieren.
> Auch unwahrscheinlich ist nach dem Sommer, weil bis dahin noch so ein großer Zeitraum ist, was wollen die Spieler dann bloß solange machen ?


das was man 80% lang in wotlk gemacht hat  
farmen und auf neuen content warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (1. Dezember 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Nun nach der öffnung der Zitadelle, werden noch 4 - 5 Monate ins Land gehn, bis zu Cataclysm.
> 
> Der Grund und der Indiz für meine Annahme ist der:
> 
> Patch 2.4 war Juni oder Juli vorigen Jahres (weiß nicht mehr so genau), Veröffentlichung von Wotlk Anfang November



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, da ich nicht alles mehrmals aufschreiben will...

Außerdem gibts schon 3 Threads mit einem ähnlichen Titel.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (2. Dezember 2009)

Melkorohl schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung Blizzard hält ausnahmsweise viel der Fortschritte die sie in der Entwicklung von Cataclysm bereits gemacht haben oder überhaupt machen zurück. Ich denke sie sind schon weiter als viele glauben und es wird spätestens 3 - 4 Monate nach erscheinen von 3.3 released.



Das kann ich nur unterstützen... Cataclysm liegt zu 95% fertig in der Schublade und wartet auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt um released zu werden. Ende 1. bis Ende 2. Halbjahr 2010 haben wir Cataclysm auf unseren Rechnern und Eiskrone wird leergefegt sein. Ein Release im September wäre mehr als unglücklich und strategisch auch absolut Schwachsinn. Es ist faktisch so, dass ab einem gewissen Level die Patchinhalte ne immer kürzere Halbwertszeit haben und Bilzzard kann es sich nicht erlauben noch mehr Spieler zu langweilen. 

Auf der anderen Seite muss man auch bedenken, dass das Erscheinen von Cataclysm sehr stark mit Starcraft 2 zusammenhängt. Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard "die zwei großen Neuerscheinungen 2010" innerhalb kurzer Zeit bringen wird. SC2 war ja schon für 09/2009 geplant...

Ich weiß, ich widerspreche mir selber, aber multiple Persönlichkeiten fand ich schon immer spannend -_-.


----------



## Astros (3. Dezember 2009)

StarCraft 2 - Wings of Liberty wird zwischen April und Juni 2010 releast! 

http://www.spieletipps.de/pc/starcraft-2/news/id-19345/

Also glaub ich irgendwie das Cataclysm doch erst später erscheinen wird als StarCraft 2 :S


----------



## Minøtaurus (4. Dezember 2009)

Nun Tatsache ist, dass es zwar der gleiche Publisherist, abr ich glaube es sind unterschiedliche Entwicklerteams.. von daher... Immerhin gibts RP fans, die Diablo und WoW spielen, und zum andren die Strategen, die Starcraft und Warcraft spielen. Von daher kann man das glaub ich so nicht sehen ob die jetzt gleichzeizig oder nicht rauskommen.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Dezember 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Nun Tatsache ist, dass es zwar der gleiche Publisherist, abr ich glaube es sind unterschiedliche Entwicklerteams.. von daher... Immerhin gibts RP fans, die Diablo und WoW spielen, und zum andren die Strategen, die Starcraft und Warcraft spielen. Von daher kann man das glaub ich so nicht sehen ob die jetzt gleichzeizig oder nicht rauskommen.


Release-Termine werden nicht von den Entwicklerteams entschieden, sondern vom Management. Und der entscheidet alleine nach einem Kriterium: mit welchem Termin kann ich am meisten verdienen? StarCraft 2 und Cata werden daher ziemlich sicher mit einigem zeitlichen Abstand zueinander ihr Release haben.


----------



## Kasching (5. Dezember 2009)

Genau, die Spiele werden so releast das sie in einer Jahreszeit liegen, in der viele Spiele gekauft werden und gleichzeitig nicht Spielen von der gleichen Firma in die Quere kommen, um zu ermöglichen das sich Spieler alle Spiele kaufen können !


----------



## Durbem (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Leute wissen nicht einmal, wann 3.3 kommt.
Also sollte man von Cata nicht umbedingt spekulieren.


----------



## _Flare_ (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich tippe auf Mitte/Ende 2010 wenn überhaupt. Die Beta hat noch nicht begonnen und allein die dauert seine Zeit. Wenn 3.3 wirklich der "letzte" Patch sein sollte ... was ich nicht denke, denn zu BC wars auch so, dass alle dachten, dass Illidan der Letzte wäre ... dann müssen sie das schon extrem strecken, was sie ja in gewisser Hinsicht ja auch vorhaben wie es scheint. (Manuelle Freischaltung der einzelnen Flügel und diese mit anfangs nur 5 Versuchen ... das zieht sich bis man da weiterkommt)

So far ... es gibt soviel, was Blizz sich da noch einfallen lassen könnte ... lasst euch doch überraschen. ^^ 

und btw: Der Termin auf div. Bestellseiten ist reine Annahme, denn ohne Termin würde keiner Vorbestellen! - wurde jedoch auch schon gesagt.


----------



## Assari (6. Dezember 2009)

ich denke 1stes Qurtal '10


----------



## Khordat (6. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich vollkommen egal wann es genau rauskommt. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher das nach dem Erscheinen von 3.3 nicht mehr als 6 Monate vergehen ohne das es neue Inhalte geben wird und dies wird dann wohl ein bislang vollkommenunerwarteter Contentpatch sein oder halt das neue Addon.
Sicherlich wird Blizzard nicht 12 Monate mit der Veröffentlichung neuer Inhalte warten, da sich ansonsten ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Abonenten aus Langeweile neue Spielgründe suchen würde. Und Blizzard will mit Sicherheit weiterhin gutes Geld mit WoW verdinen ;-)


----------



## Maror der Superschami (6. Dezember 2009)

meine Kristall-bierflasche sagt...zweites Quartal 2010 kommt cataclysm !


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> da kommt 3.3, nicht Cataclysm.


nein 3.3 kommt noch diesen monat. wahrscheinlich sogar nächste woche. ich tippe auf anfang zweites quartal, also so im april/mai.
das wären 4-5 monate zwischen 3.3 und dem addon. sollte passen. und wenn januar/februar die beta startet wären das auch 3-4 monate zum testen. länger wars bei wotlk ja auch nicht.


----------



## Avek (6. Dezember 2009)

Die letzten 2 Add-ons sind immer Anfang Winter oder kurz danach kommen...das scheint mir für ein MMO auch sehr logisch, da im Sommer nich so viele speilen.

Ich tippe mal auf Oktober, November

Avek


----------



## Happy-Tripper (6. Dezember 2009)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> ... was ich nicht denke, denn zu BC wars auch so, dass alle dachten, dass Illidan der Letzte wäre ...



fehlinformation!

in bc ging es um den kampf gegen die brennende legion (kil'jeaden) und nicht um den kampf gegen die illidari (illidan). demnach war es abzusehn das illidan nicht das große finale sein konnte.


----------



## Herzbube (6. Dezember 2009)

Kann Avek mit seiner Einschätzung nur zustimmen. Cata kommt frühestens (aber auch wirklich aller frühestens) Ende September 2010. Also Patch 3.3 kommt sehr wahrscheinlich noch vor dem Winterhauchfest, da sie den Erfolg mit dem Krachbummflitzern rausnehmen. Auf mmochampion stand auch was davon, dass nur alle paar Wochen neue Bosse in Eiskronezitadelle freigeschalten werden. Wenn jede Woche ein Boss kommt wie bei PdK stehen wir erstmal fast 3Monate rum ohne Arthas je begegnen zu dürfen. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass alle 2-3 Wochen ein neuer Flügel geöffnet wird (waren glaub 4 Flügel/5 mit Arthas).


----------



## searinus (6. Dezember 2009)

ich denke, dass cataclysme etwa 2010 im frühjahr kommt
warum?
die haben schon einen großteil fertig!


----------



## Nonix (6. Dezember 2009)

Das patch 3.3 nächste Woche kommt könnte durchaus mölich sein.
Aber trotzdem hat Blizzard sich ja dafür entschieden die weiteren Bosse nach Lust und Laune einzufügen.



Also kann es ja doch sein das 3.3 der letzte patch wird und sie nur lange warten bis der letzte boss halt eingefügt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaner (6. Dezember 2009)

Wo sind nun die Leute die meinten, dass das addon bereits im Sommer 2009 rauskommen wird?

Sie sind alle HIER !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (6. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Release-Termine werden nicht von den Entwicklerteams entschieden, sondern vom Management. Und der entscheidet alleine nach einem Kriterium: mit welchem Termin kann ich am meisten verdienen?



Das war in der Vergangenheit eigentlich nie so bei Blizzard, da wurde eher aufs Weihnachtsgeschäft verzichtet, weil man noch nicht "fertig" war.

Da 3.3. ja jetzt geladen wurde, dürfte es nicht mehr lange dauern und da auch mir noch in den Ohren hängt, das das der letzte Patch vor Cataclysm ist, tippe ich auch mal vorsichtig auf August-November 2011.

Aber letztendlich "It`s done, when it`s done" Und mit dem Patch kommt ja auch erstmal wieder neue Ablenkung.

mfg


----------



## Zalahadin (6. Dezember 2009)

ich denke das wird sich eh wieder ändern.


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Dezember 2009)

Avek schrieb:


> Die letzten 2 Add-ons sind immer Anfang Winter oder kurz danach kommen...das scheint mir für ein MMO auch sehr logisch, da im Sommer nich so viele speilen.
> 
> Ich tippe mal auf Oktober, November
> 
> Avek



Da blizzard aba seid WoW release jährlich addons rausbringen wollte und es immer nur alle 2 jahre schaffte, binich diesmal zuversichtlich es klappt nach 1,5 jahren.. ich meine wotlk is eben auchschon nen jahr jetzt alt. und mit 3.3 is eig ende.. bei BC war doch nach ca 1,6 jahren der letzte patch (also große patch)


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Dezember 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Da 3.3. ja jetzt geladen wurde, dürfte es nicht mehr lange dauern und da auch mir noch in den Ohren hängt, das das der letzte Patch vor Cataclysm ist, tippe ich auch mal vorsichtig auf August-November 2011.




Das fänd ich selbst in 2010 recht spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (6. Dezember 2009)

@ vorposter ja 2011 wird wirklich knapp.
denkt daran dass 2012 die welt untergeht


----------



## Atabax (6. Dezember 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Wo hast du gelesen das 3.3 der letzte Patch sei? Kann ja danach noch einer kommen.
> Bei BC ist ja auch noch einer gekommen, obwohl man anfangs davon aus ging das Illidan der letzter Boss sei


die Frage kanst du dir selber beantworten  was kommt nach Arthas was nicht im nächstem addon ist ? 
nix Kil'jaden können se net schonweider aus ihrer Trikkiste holen


----------



## Doonna (6. Dezember 2009)

So um die Zeit wirds erscheinen, aber ich denke nicht genau an dem Tag


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (6. Dezember 2009)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Mitte/Ende 2010 wenn überhaupt. Die Beta hat noch nicht begonnen und allein die dauert seine Zeit. Wenn 3.3 wirklich der "letzte" Patch sein sollte ... was ich nicht denke, denn zu BC wars auch so, dass alle dachten, dass Illidan der Letzte wäre ... dann müssen sie das schon extrem strecken, was sie ja in gewisser Hinsicht ja auch vorhaben wie es scheint. (Manuelle Freischaltung der einzelnen Flügel und diese mit anfangs nur 5 Versuchen ... das zieht sich bis man da weiterkommt)
> 
> So far ... es gibt soviel, was Blizz sich da noch einfallen lassen könnte ... lasst euch doch überraschen. ^^
> 
> und btw: Der Termin auf div. Bestellseiten ist reine Annahme, denn ohne Termin würde keiner Vorbestellen! - wurde jedoch auch schon gesagt.


Nein,. Blizzard hat selber gesagt, dass 3.3 der finale Patch von WOTLK sein soll.



SuperAlex! schrieb:


> da kommt 3.3, nicht Cataclysm.


Auf den Testservern ist der Patch bereits so, wie er Publik gemacht werden soll. Also wird er wahrscheinlich noch in diesem Monat kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWAlpha (18. Dezember 2009)

Haltet mich für nen Faker oder so, aber die Alpha läuft und nicht nur Blizzard Mitarbeiter, sondern auch die großen Raidgilden haben Keys bekommen und ich spiele Alpha.
Der angepeilte Release von Blizz ist der 12.11.2010


----------



## Kzell (18. Dezember 2009)

faker!


----------



## Dekk (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich tippe auf einen "Mini-Patch" mit eventuellem neuen Raidcontent der uns dann auf Cataclysm einstimmen soll.
Irgendwie müssen sie die Zeit ja überbrücken.Außerdem will Blizzard allen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben den Content zu erleben.
Cataclysm kommt wenn Icecrown etc. soweit generft worden sind das sehr viele Gilden Erfolg haben oder hatten.Je nachdem ob danach noch etwas erscheint.
Ich würde mal sagen zwischen Mai und Juni ist start die Beta.


----------



## WoWAlpha (18. Dezember 2009)

Es wird ein Start Event geben undich kann euch sagen wie es auf Allianz Siete aussehen wird. 
Man startet in Dalaran und sieht wie die komplette Erde bebt, außer Dalaran, was ja in der Luft schwebt. Man wird nach Stormwind zum König geschickt um Informationen zu bekommen. Dort erfährt man, dass Thrall aus Orgrimar verbannt und Garosh Hellscream das Kommando über die Horde übernommen hat. Dieser hat Cairne umgebracht und der Sohn Cairns wird Anführer und erster Taurenpaladin. Außerdem hat Garosh den Sohn von Wrynn entführt. Thrall wird zum Wächter von Tirisfal. In einem stündlichen serverweiten Event muss man dann durch Orgrimmar und Wrynns Sohn befreien. Wenn dies geschafft sit, bebt die Erde noch einmal wie zu beginn und man ist in Cataclysm.


----------



## Darkknightpala (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab letztens gelesen dass das Addon für September angepeilt ist. Mal schauen wie lange sie dann wirklich brauchen werden.


----------



## Petu (18. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Haltet mich für nen Faker oder so, aber die Alpha läuft und nicht nur Blizzard Mitarbeiter, sondern auch die großen Raidgilden haben Keys bekommen und ich spiele Alpha.
> Der angepeilte Release von Blizz ist der 12.11.2010



Bla, blabla...BLA? blablabla!


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (18. Dezember 2009)

Ganz einfache sache lieber kleiner Faker.
Liefer uns einen Screenshot auf dem man die Auswirkungen des Kataklysmus sieht und dein Char mit Chat-Bubble zu sehen ist und sagt: "Ich bin kein Faker - made 4 buffed"
Und wir alle sind zu frieden.
Ansonsten stfu


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2009)

In einer Alpha spielt eh kein externer mit. Frühestens in der geschlossenen Beta.


----------



## WoWAlpha (18. Dezember 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> In einer Alpha spielt eh kein externer mit. Frühestens in der geschlossenen Beta.



Doch, die Großen WoW Gilden wie Ensidia etc. haben den Client per CD und nen Key für die Alpha bekommen. Werd euch den Screen machen.


----------



## Twinser (18. Dezember 2009)

ich denk mal es kommt september raus ... aber jedenfalls nicht im /vor sommer


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Doch, die Großen WoW Gilden wie Ensidia etc. haben den Client per CD und nen Key für die Alpha bekommen. Werd euch den Screen machen.


Und du glaubst allen ernstes sowas wäre noch nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gelangt? Und nein die Alpha wird ausschließlich intern getestet. Da bekommen keine Gilden CDs und Keys. War immer so und wird auch immer so sein.

Und ausserdem hieße 10.11.2010 das es ein Jahr keinen neuen Content geben würde. Recht unwahrscheinlich

Ich tippe weiterhin auf April/Mai. Alles andere dauert einfach zulange.


----------



## Cekol (18. Dezember 2009)

Ihr glaubt also echt, dass Blizzard WoW knapp ein halbes Jahr ohne neuen Kontent verwesen lässt? Auch wenn jeden Monat nur 1 neuer Flügel geöffnet wird, kommt das Addon spätestens im Mai. Alles andere müsste mit nem neuen Patch überbrückt werden, und das die Alpha bereits läuft kann sich jeder halbwegs gescheite Mensch ausdenken.


----------



## Moktheshock (18. Dezember 2009)

was er sagt kann schon net stimmen da man in den startqsts der goblins thrall aus gefngenschafft der allis rettet ;-) bzw. kurz darauf ins spiel einsteigen wird^^


----------



## rocksor (18. Dezember 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Wo hast du gelesen das 3.3 der letzte Patch sei? Kann ja danach noch einer kommen.
> Bei BC ist ja auch noch einer gekommen, obwohl man anfangs davon aus ging das Illidan der letzter Boss sei



diesmal haben sie wohl gesagt dass es der letzte große contentpatch sein wird, kleine patches werden sie noch machen aber neuen raidcontent hatten sie nicht vor rein zu patchen
sie wollen icc ja auch häppchenweise freigeben, denke das zieht sich dann auch nochmal über paar monate
glaube amazon hat da schon nen realistisches datum , auch wenn das eig. nix heißt. man merkt irrgwie dass sie noch nicht so weit sind dass man sagen könnte es kommt april raus, bei einigen sachen sagt blizz dann doch noch " darüber haben wir noch nicht gesprochen " oder dergleichen in interviews sagt.
das addon is wohl ziemlich groß und ich denke ehrlichgesagt dass es herbst rauskommt, aber amazons datum wird garantiert nicht so stimmen
bei vorbestellungen geben händler wie amazon.de immer daten an, die nicht stimmen. ist wohl gang und gebe, ist nur deren einschätzung genau so wie ich schätze dass es herbst rauskommt... hat also nichts zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaobaan (18. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Werd euch den Screen machen.



hmm...seit deiner ankündigung eines Screens sind jetzt schon ein paar Stunden vergangen...dauerts so lange um nen Screenshot zu uppen,
oder hast du Schwierigkeiten mit Photoshop und der Fakescreen will grad nicht gelingen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torti681 (18. Dezember 2009)

Also der letzte Patch von WotLK soll 3.4 werden, in dem dann die neuen Talentbäume freigeschaltet werden.
Aber falls Cata wirklich erst 09/2010 kommt...was sollen wir dann bis dahin machen? Sobald Arthas zugänglich 
ist und im Dreck liegt ist auch der Endcontent bald wieder ausgelutscht..und dann nochmal so lange warten?
Ich weiss nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (19. Dezember 2009)

Torti681 schrieb:


> Also der letzte Patch von WotLK soll 3.4 werden, in dem dann die neuen Talentbäume freigeschaltet werden.
> Aber falls Cata wirklich erst 09/2010 kommt...was sollen wir dann bis dahin machen? Sobald Arthas zugänglich
> ist und im Dreck liegt ist auch der Endcontent bald wieder ausgelutscht..und dann nochmal so lange warten?
> Ich weiss nicht...
> ...



Tja da heist es wohl abwarten und Bie.. pardon Tee trinken ! 

Ich bin gespannt und freu mich drauf egal wanns kommt


----------



## Hellrider (19. Dezember 2009)

die ganzen Spekulationen sind doch mumpitz, wenn es fertig ist wird es kommen. @Torti681 ich gebe dir einen Tipp: Versuch es mal mit dem RL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torti681 (19. Dezember 2009)

@ Hellrider...ich werd's mal versuchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salamana (19. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde da liegt was wahres dran..man stellt sich vor : 
Icecrowncitadell: ist am xx.12.2009 rausgekommen------- 4 monate vergehen den spielern ist ***** langweilig...tja blizz muss sich schnell was einfallen lassen
Tja,blöd das lich king draußen ist..kk addon kommt im märz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...(undgenau beschrieben aber ist zum vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg


----------



## Sèv! (19. Dezember 2009)

@Vorposter
Btw. ICC ist schon draußen xD
Musst halt noch warten bis alle bosse verfügbar sind.
Gut,dann liegt Arthi im Normal Modus im Dreck:
Mhh erstmal warten bis er im Hero modus liegt würde ich sagen,
in der Zeit wo die leute das versuchen,koennte 
das Event fuer Cataclysm kommen.
Hauptsache irgendwann kommt's raus


----------



## Kehlas (19. Dezember 2009)

Muß es den 5 mal pro Woche solche Threads geben? Spart euch solche Spekulationen über irgendwelche Erscheinungstermine, das ist völlig Sinnfrei ! Ich behaupte einfach mal, das die Mehrheit der Spieler in und mit Wrath of the Lichking noch genug zu tun hat!


wote for Close!!!


----------



## Torti681 (20. Dezember 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Muß es den 5 mal pro Woche solche Threads geben? Spart euch solche Spekulationen über irgendwelche Erscheinungstermine, das ist völlig Sinnfrei ! Ich behaupte einfach mal, das die Mehrheit der Spieler in und mit Wrath of the Lichking noch genug zu tun hat!
> 
> 
> wote for Close!!!




Dann lies den Thread doch einfach nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann euch evtl auch noch so nen kleinen Tip geben, falls es noch ned erwähnt wurde:
Damals in BC kam MH und BT raus und es gab das 5-teilige T6 Set. Nachdem viele Gilden MH/ BT clear hatten und auch dort der Content langsam ausgelutscht war, kam die Insel von QuealDanas dazu mit der damaligen Erweiterung des T6 Sets auf acht Teile und Einführung des neuen Raids Sunwell. Immo haben wir den T10 Content (equivalent zu t6) mit allerdings nur 5 Teilen. Ich geh stark davon aus, dass ICC nicht der letzte Raid in WotLk ist. Da kommt sicherlich noch etwas und wenns "nur" das Killen des Nachfolgers ist^^


----------



## Lucióz (31. Dezember 2009)

Es wurde aber schon von Blizz mehrfach gesagt, dass 3.3 der letzte Contentpatch zu WotLK sein wird. 
Der Grund ist ganz einfach, der Endgegener des Addons soll eben der Lichking sei, in BC ist das sehr unglücklich verlaufen,
denn dort war der Gegner nicht Illidan wie zuerst geplant sondern Kil'Jadean, der vorher in keinem Video, in keiner Ankündigung, und auch auf keinem Ladescreen auftauchte ^^ .
Darüber hinaus wurde von Blizz gesagt, dass die Betaphase zu Cata kürzer sein soll als die vorherigen.

Also mein Tipp zum Release ist immer noch: Ende Mai o. Anfang Juni


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Dezember 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus wurde von Blizz gesagt, dass die Betaphase zu Cata kürzer sein soll als die vorherigen.
> 
> Also mein Tipp zum Release ist immer noch: Ende Mai o. Anfang Juni


Das kann ich mir eher nicht vorstellen. Die Betaphase wird wahrscheinlich eher länger sein, bei den ganzen Änderungen die sie im Addon einbringen. Ich lese immer blos Blizzard hat gesagt das dieses und jenes blabla. Fest stehen tut gar nichts. Erstes Quartal kommt erst mal SC 2 dazu B-Net 2.0 wo erstmalig dann viele neue Funktionen hinzu kommen. Und das steht mal fest, sofern nicht noch Probleme auftreten, die das noch weiter verzögern, denn eigentlich war ja schon SC2 für Ende 2009 angekündigt. Wenn das dann erst mal rund läuft, kann über den Erscheinungtermin vom dritten WOW-Addon nachgedacht/spekuliert werden. Im Frühjahr kommt es jedenfalls ganz sicher nicht. Und in der folgenden Sommerpause ganz sicher auch nicht. Also sind wir dann schon wieder bei frühestens September. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (31. Dezember 2009)

Also entweder Blizz bringt die RIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESEN Aktion und die "Katastrophe" (Cataclysm) kommt urplötzlich, d.h. ohne Betaphase, auf einmal gibs den Preloadpatch und ne woche später geht er live PLUS "Überraschung!" Catacylsm kommt die Woche drauf, was ein Traum von mir wäre aber höchst unrealistich, 

*ODER*

, was am wahrscheinlichsten ist, es ist das gleiche viel zu frühe Geschwafel über Releasedates wie bei jedem Spiel/Addon von Blizz (siehe BC, WotLK, SC2, D3... ). 

Ich gehe von Lichking im Hardmode down + mindestens 2 Monate + 3 bis 4 Monate Beta + grob 1 Monat 4.0 Pre-Event und dann dürften wir schon irgendwo im September liegen... das deckt sich auch annähernd mit den Erfahrungen durch die anderen Erweiterungen.

Mein persönlicher Tip ist der Zeitraum 15. Okt bis 15. Nov. 


Btw. Blizzards Video-Footage aus kommenden Titeln sahen schon immer "fertig" aus. Das ist eins von ihren Markenzeichen quasi, aber kein indiz für ein baldiges erscheinen.


----------



## Zapzerap (31. Dezember 2009)

--censored--


----------



## DiemoX (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn´s kommt dann kommt´s....

Eure Rechnungen sind ja nett, aber habt ihr nichts Wichtigeres vor?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TAYLAN (31. Dezember 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus wurde von Blizz gesagt, dass die Betaphase zu Cata kürzer sein soll als die vorherigen.
> 
> Also mein Tipp zum Release ist immer noch: Ende Mai o. Anfang Juni



Sorry aber träum weiter. 

1. Es gibt noch nicht einmal eine Ankündigung zur Betaphase. 

2. Das Addon wird mindestens 3 Monate sich im Beta Test Stadium befinden

3. Blizzard hat noch nie ein Addon im Frühjahr rausgebracht sondern immer im Herbst.  Sie werden mit Sicherheit  keins im Juni rausbringen. Dann würden Sie ihr eigenes Geschaft kapput machen wegen den Ferien.

4. Die letzten beiden Addons BC und Wolk sind zwischen Oktober und Dezember raus gekommen. Wobei ich mich noch dran erinnern kann das BC sogar erst Januar 2007 oder 2008 kam obwohl sie es für Dezember angekündigt haben.

Ich schätze mal das wir entweder vor oder nach der Blizzcom 2010 mehr wissen.


----------



## TheOneWG (31. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard wird es mit Sicherheit so timen, dass sich StarCraft und das Addon nicht in den Weg kommen. Es sind grundverschiedene Spiele aber für Blizzard große Titel, die möglicherweise auf ähnliche Zielgruppen zielen. Da macht man sich das eigene Geschäft nicht kaputt. Ich rechne mit StarCraft im Mai/Juni. Folglich könnte Cataclysm dann im September/Oktober kommen. Ich rechne eher mit dem September.

Das Totschlag Argument "Da springen Blizzard viele Spieler ab, wenn es erst so spät kommt" halte ich für überholt. Selbst wenn 100.000 Spieler das Game verlassen nachdem Arthas tot ist, werden die meisten trotzdem zum Addon zurückkommen.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. Dezember 2009)

Es hieß:_*Während die Kämpfe gegen den Lichkönig andauern.*_


----------



## Martok (31. Dezember 2009)

tippe auf mindestens mitte 2010
wenn nicht sogar später richtung herbst10


----------



## riggedi (31. Dezember 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Also mein Tipp zum Release ist immer noch: Ende Mai o. Anfang Juni


Wenn Arthas erst ab ca. Februar / März in ICC implementiert wird, kommt ganz sicher nicht 2-3 Monate später gleich das nächste Addon raus... Das macht null Sinn. Erst wenn Arthas liegt, kann man ihn auf heroisch besuchen. Dafür wird Blizz den Leuten auch Zeit geben und nicht gleich Cataclysm live stellen. Außerdem gabs noch keine Alpha, die ja bekanntlich deutlich vorher getestet wird.

Riggedi


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. Dezember 2009)

riggedi schrieb:


> Wenn Arthas erst ab ca. Februar / März in ICC implementiert wird, kommt ganz sicher nicht 2-3 Monate später gleich das nächste Addon raus... Das macht null Sinn. Erst wenn Arthas liegt, kann man ihn auf heroisch besuchen. Dafür wird Blizz den Leuten auch Zeit geben und nicht gleich Cataclysm live stellen. Außerdem gabs noch keine Alpha, die ja bekanntlich deutlich vorher getestet wird.
> 
> Riggedi


die alpha läuft längst, aber das bekommt keiner mit, da diese nur intern getestet wird. wie weit die alpha fortgeschritten ist, wissen wir nicht.
wäre auch gut möglich, das im grunde schon die beta fertig ist, aber blizzard noch wartet, wer weiß...

ich hatte auch mit einem release im märz/april gerechnet, aber mittlerweile denke ich auch eher an september.
sonst müsste blizzard den content nicht so strecken. wenn weiterhin monatlich ein flügel freigeschaltet wird, würden wir im märz dann arthas (normal) legen. und erst dann könnte man heroisch reingehen. bis das von den meisten clear ist, vergeht auch noch ne weile.

und release im juni wird es ja 100%ig nicht geben. entweder märz/april (oder anfang mai) oder halt dann august/september (oder auch noch später).
im sommer kommen nie spiele raus, auch blizzard kann sich das nicht leisten.


----------



## venkador (31. Dezember 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Es hieß:_*Während die Kämpfe gegen den Lichkönig andauern.*_



Wer mehrere ausdrücke der deutschen sprache beherrscht weiß das dieser satz mindestens 3 bedeutungen hat und wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr interpretationen.


----------



## Yeyewata (31. Dezember 2009)

Herbst 2010 denke ich wohl auch eher. 

Gerade richtig nach meiner halbjährigen WoW-Pause die wir immer haben *g*.

Und wenns länger dauert ist doch auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kommt auf jeden Fall *g*


----------



## Jim.Ex (31. Dezember 2009)

Ihr vergesst das es noch ne beta geben wird und die wird bestimmt lange dauern.
Wenn ich mich dran erinnere wie lange die open beta für 3.3 gedauert hat *g*.


----------



## SpeedCoreMo (31. Dezember 2009)

also ich geh jetzt mal von der WOTLK ära aus und da begann die alpha, friends an family test phase einige zeit vor der closed beta und dann erst die open beta... und erstmal müssen alle flügel der ICC geöffnet werden und lichking gelegt werden... also ich denke da wird sicher noch was kommen und vor ende 2/anfang 3 quartal brauchen wir denk ich nciht damit rechnen...


----------



## kongderking (31. Dezember 2009)

Wer sagt denn das nicht während der Lichking freigeschaltet wird auch die Katastrophe passiert? Es kann ja sein das die beiden sachen miteinander gekoppelt sind? Denn ich glaube schon das april mai realistisch ist da Blizzard ja gesagt hat im ersten halbjahr und im 2. halbjahr erschein ein spiel von ihnen und eins wird mit WOW zu tun haben.


----------



## Lucióz (2. Januar 2010)

Achja noch was , weil die meisten hier ein Release im Sommer für unrealistisch halten.
Auf der letzten Blilzzcon wurde gesagt, dass man schon gespannt sei wie die Änderungen von den Spielern im Spiel aufgenommen werden. Sprich Blizzard hat vor das Addon vor
der nächsten Blizzcon zu veröffentlichen. 
Und diese findet statt:

Am 30 und 31 Juli 2010, voraussichtlich in Las Vegas.


----------



## bruderelfe (4. Januar 2010)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Achja noch was , weil die meisten hier ein Release im Sommer für unrealistisch halten.
> Auf der letzten Blilzzcon wurde gesagt, dass man schon gespannt sei wie die Änderungen von den Spielern im Spiel aufgenommen werden. Sprich Blizzard hat vor das Addon vor
> der nächsten Blizzcon zu veröffentlichen.
> Und diese findet statt:
> ...




Ich habe vor mir die neuste ausgabe von der pc games mmore liegen!
Die gehen davon aus das die meisten spieler lichking ende mai gelegt haben werden, und dann die beta erscheint, od sie es Auf der E3 der spieel messe in LA im juni starten!
und sie gehen davon aus und jetzt kommts das die beta mit der nächsten blizzcon kommen wird, die laut heft aber erst im herbst wieder ihre tore öffnet, woher hast du das datum ende juli?

lg


----------



## Chrissi3384 (4. Januar 2010)

Also wenn man der Bild zeitungen glauben schenken kann ( was ich eigemtlich vermeide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
soll CATA


TATATATATATATATA: Ende Sep. kommen.http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip.boardpr/folder_post_icons


----------



## Independent (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn man der Bildzeitung glauben schenken kann, dann werden wir aller von außerirdischen Nazialiens gesteuert und das Wetter besteht aus Crack.


----------



## merc91 (5. Januar 2010)

ich denke auch es kommt erst im herbst 2010. aber bis dahin ist es ja noch ne weile und die leute sollten erstmal den lichking legen... dann wird man weitersehen


----------



## Turkod (6. Januar 2010)

Yoa Herbst is ne gute Zeit, im Februar soll man ja wohl auf Arthas treffen können.
3 Monate später kommt garantiert nen Patch wo dann Frostmarken in den ganzen Hero Instanzen droppen, damit alle mit T10 auf Level 85 leveln können.


----------



## Rabaz (6. Januar 2010)

30. September - alles andere wäre reine Spekulation


----------



## Lucióz (10. Januar 2010)

So ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und alle Escheinungsdaten der einzelnen Contentpatches miteinander vergleichen und die Zeitspanne dazwischen ausgerechnet, das ist dabei rausgekommen:

1.1 - 1.2 = 25 Tage
1.2 - 1.3 = 79 Tage
1.3 - 1.4 = 32 Tage
1.4 - 1.5 = 60 Tage
1.5 - 1.6 = 35 Tage
1.6 - 1.7 = 63 Tage
1.7 - 1.8 = 27 Tage
1.8 - 1.9 = 85 Tage
1.9 - 1.10 = 84 Tage
1.10 - 1.11 = 84 Tage
1.11 - 1.12 = 63 Tage

1.12 - 2.0.1 = 105 Tage
2.0.1 - 2.1 = 168 Tage
2.1 - 2.2 = 126 Tage
2.2 - 2.3 = 49 Tage
2.3 - 2.4 = 194 Tage

2.4 - 3.0.2 = 142 Tage
3.0.2 - 3.1 = 182 Tage
3.1 - 3.2 = 112 Tage
3.2 - 3.3 = 126 Tage


3.3 - 4.0 =  ? 316 Tage ?
Bei einem Release Termin am 20 Oktober 2010, da den meisten ein Release im Herbst am ehesten zusagt.

Ich gehe weiter davon aus, dass nach 3.3 kein weiterer Contenpatch mehr kommen wird, da Blizz seitdem letzen Statemant diese Aussage nicht revidiert hat muss ich erstmal davon ausgehen, dass die Aussage weiterhin Bestand hat.


Ich glaube nicht, dass Blizz es schafft einen einzelnen Patch fast ein ganzes Jahr lang zu strecken, das ist einfach unmöglich.


Die Info mit der Blizzcon hat sich als nicht echt erwiesen das Convention Center hatte fälschicherweise das so auf der Internetseite ausgewiesen. Sry für die Falschinfo. ^^
Momentan gibt es keinen Termin für die nächste Blizzcon von offizieller Seite.
Spekuliert wird aber auf den 20-21 August, da es das einzige Wochenende in dem Zeitraum ist, welches noch frei ist im Anaheim Convention Center.


----------



## Kezpa (10. Januar 2010)

wenn man ma überlegt...wie lang dauert des bis nen neuer flügel kommt? ca. 4 wochen oder?
das heißt bei 3 weiteren flügeln wirds schonma bis mindestens märz dauern bis man den Lichking verhauen darf.....dann den ganzen schmarn noch auf hero machen...bevor dass keiner angehen kann wirds sicherlich auch noch kei cataclysm geben...
Genießen wir lieber noch die Zeit des alten Azeroth..immerhin wird bald nichts mehr so sein wie wir es kennen.....Es wird sich alles verändern


----------



## Night Wolf (10. Januar 2010)

Der 3. September isn passendes datum. allerdings ein freitag.... ich glaub kaum dass blizz wow an einem freitag rausbringt... wäre unlogisch.

achja un die news am 12. startet die alpha is auch n fake... guckt euch das bild vom autenthificator an... das display is ein balken aus einem fotoprogramm.... also das ding is echt aber der hintergrund mit fotopapier draufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Far


----------



## Eysenbeiss (10. Januar 2010)

Man Leute, lest doch einfach mal die ganzen Infos, die tatsächlich schon draußen sind.

1. es wird eine Art "Content-Patch" geben MÜSSEN, da die Katastrophe etwa einen Monat lang andauern wird, also als World-Event, wurde auch so von mehreren Leuten von Blizzard "angesagt".

2. wurde mehrfach von zwei verantwortlichen Leuten bei Blizzard gesagt, das man ihnen zur nächsten Blizz-Con Infos dazu geben soll, wie man die Worgen bzw. Goblins findet und sich diese spielen.

Ergo kommt Cataclysm VOR der Blizz Con, die nach dem letzten Update am 30ten und 31ten Juli stattfinden soll. http://www.wow.com/2009/11/12/blizzcon-201...y-in-las-vegas/

Selbst wenn sie es auf Ende August verschieben kann man damit halbwegs "planen", nämlich das entweder Anfang Mai oder Anfang Juli das Welt-Event starten wird und Cataclysm dann in etwa einen Monat später erscheint, denn wie sonst sollte man auch den Leuten AUF der Blizzcon Feedback zu den beiden neuen Rassen geben ?

Also lasst die kindischen Spekulationen, Anmaßungen und "Hellsehereien", haltet euch einfach an die Fakten, die jeder mit ein wenig Zeit problemlos zusammen bekommt.


----------



## lord just (10. Januar 2010)

ok dann halten wir uns mal an die fakten und laut den fakten gibt es noch keinen termin für die nächste blizzcon. das las vegas convention center hatte zwar eine buchung vorgenommen, die aber ohne das einverständniss von blizzard geschah.

wenn man nach den fakten geht, dann wird der letzte flügel von icc mitte februar freigeschaltet und es gibt keinen offiziellen termin. wenn man sich jetzt mal anguckt wie lange die contentpatches immer bestand hatten, dann sind das in etwa 3-4 monate die ich aber erst ansetzen würde, wenn der content denn auch wirklich da ist.

damit wären wir etwa in mitte mai/juni was als release termin aus wirtschaftlicher sicht keinen sinn macht, weil dann die ferien anfangen und viele leute keine zeit haben oder im urlaub sind. 

selbst wenn die bilder zur f&f alpha fakes sein sollten, so müsste sie jetzt irgendwann mal anfangen und die f&f alpha + beta haben bisher immer mindestens ein halbes jahr in anspruch genommen. das wäre dann mitte juli was wunderbar passen würde. einfach die beta dann mit dem übergangsevent zu cataclysm beenden und dann im august das add-on releasen.


----------



## Beastdudu (10. Januar 2010)

Glaub auch so ca. 3-4 Monate nach dem Release des letzten Viertels weil sonst bei zu langem warten das interrese am Spiel verloren geht also würde ich doch meinen so im Juni und wenn die es dann nach den Ferien ansetzen, werden viele die lust am Spiel verlieren wer will nämlich schon ein halbes Jahr lang jede Woche den Lichking töten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faîrfox666 (10. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde Ferienzeit bei Blizz momentan garnicht so abwegig, klar sind viele im Urlaub, aber überleg dir auchmal, wieviele vielleicht noch zu Hause rumlungern und dann 24/7 zocken können.
Blizz will doch das die Leute alles so schnell wie möglich erreichen.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (10. Januar 2010)

Es kommt wenn es kommt. Ich würd mich da nicht so reinreiten und wild irgendwelche Spekulationen anstellen. Wenn Blizzard irgendwas startet werden wir es auch irgendwann wissen =)

Gruß Taza


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Januar 2010)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Man Leute, lest doch einfach mal die ganzen Infos, die tatsächlich schon draußen sind.
> 
> 1. es wird eine Art "Content-Patch" geben MÜSSEN, da die Katastrophe etwa einen Monat lang andauern wird, also als World-Event, wurde auch so von mehreren Leuten von Blizzard "angesagt".
> 
> ...


du liegst da ein wenig falsch. anfang mai wäre eventuell noch möglich, aber juni oder juli kommt es garantiert nicht. noch nie ist ein spiel mitten im sommer erschienen. auch cata wird das nicht ändern. auch blizzard weiß das im sommer deutlich weniger spieler und damit weniger das addon kaufen.
entweder es kommt zwischen märz und anfang mai oder halt frühestens im august. in der sommerpause kommt es auf keinen fall.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (10. Januar 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> du liegst da ein wenig falsch. anfang mai wäre eventuell noch möglich, aber juni oder juli kommt es garantiert nicht. noch nie ist ein spiel mitten im sommer erschienen. auch cata wird das nicht ändern. auch blizzard weiß das im sommer deutlich weniger spieler und damit weniger das addon kaufen.
> entweder es kommt zwischen märz und anfang mai oder halt frühestens im august. in der sommerpause kommt es auf keinen fall.



Ihr kapiert das irgendwie nicht.

Meine Aussagen beziehen sich ALLE auf das, was Mitarbeiter von Blizzard geäussert haben und ALLE diese Dinge kann man in diversen Artikeln auch hier auf buffed recherchieren, aber dazu seid ihr entweder zu faul, oder zu dumm.

Und wenn ich dann lese "noch nie ist ein Spiel mitten im Sommer erschienen", dann rollen sich mir die Fußnägel auf, bei so viel Verallgemeinerung.

Für Blizzard zählen europäische Schulferien NICHTS, NADA, NIENTE, NULL, denn wenn man alleine die deutschen Ferien zu Grunde legen würde, dann dürfte das Spiel erst Mitte September oder Anfang Oktober erscheinen.

Auf der anderen Seite fahren eben nicht ALLE Leute weg, nur weil sie Ferien haben, statistisch gesehen bleiben sogar mehr Leute zu Hause und selbst wenn sie wegfahren, dann bezieht sich das nur auf einen Bruchteil der gesamten Ferien, also meistens 2 von 6 Wochen hierzulande, in den USA ist es sogar noch weniger, da die dort immer fast 3 Monate Sommerferien haben !

Somit hätten gerade dort also sogar die MEISTEN Leute gerade dann Zeit Cataclysm zu spielen, denn in den USA beginnen die Sommerferien z.B. Mitte bis Ende Mai und enden Anfang bis Mitte August, je nach Staat und County unterschiedlich.

Wenn man also deine/eure "Logik" ansetzen würde, dann wäre auch Mai hinfällig, weil dann eben auch schon viele Leute in den Ferien wären und vor Mai kommt Cataclysm unter Garantie NICHT raus.
Bleibt also nur die Fakten zusammenzutragen und auszuwerten und diese zeigen nun mal auf Anfang August (oder später), ob es euch nun gefällt oder nicht.

Ich hab auch nie behauptet DAS es zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt erscheint, sondern hab lediglich FAKTEN zusammengestellt, die eben JEDER recherchieren kann, wenn er denn will.

Hier gehts den Meisten aber nur darum sich wichtig zu machen und den Besserwisser zu spielen.


----------



## Haas3 (10. Januar 2010)

Jawoll und wieder zum 100000mal dieser Thread.....


Nein es stimmt nicht es ist eine reine spekulation da die da iwas hinschreiben müssen. Kann natürlich sein das es aus zufall stimmt, aber es ist kein Datum auf das man sich verlassen kann!


----------



## Machinistenlord (11. Januar 2010)

Leute, könnt ihr das nicht mal lassen? 
Wenn Blizzard das Addon fertig hat, wird man es uns schon früh genug mitteilen. Ich meine ja, Blizzard kann keine großartige Versprechung machen, und dann wird das Releasedatum doch noch um ein oder zwei Monate verschoben, weil was net passt.


----------



## Haas3 (11. Januar 2010)

Cataclysm wird nicht im Sommer kommen... ihr müsst bedenken das die Alpha vor knapp 2wochen erst angelaufen und da ist man sich ja noch nichtmal sicher... und dann wird die Beta auch noch 3-4 Monate in anspruch nehmen... also es wird anfang bis mitte Herbst!


----------



## Miâgi (11. Januar 2010)

Mal davon abgesehen, das das die UK version ist, glaube ich nicht, das es so spät erscheinen wird!?


----------



## Zniachta (12. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe natürlich auch das es so bald wie möglich erscheint, aber kann eh *keiner* beeinflussen also was solls!?

ob ihr euch jetzt drüber streitet obs jetzt im mai kommt im sommer oder erst herbst/winter, bringt keinem was weils einfach keiner weiß!
also einfach warten.. is ja eh ne fähigkeit die menschen besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## #Dante# (12. Januar 2010)

Ich bin aber ein Orc ^^


----------



## riggedi (14. Januar 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> die alpha läuft längst, aber das bekommt keiner mit, da diese nur intern getestet wird.


Nun, das ist aber auch nicht ganz korrekt, denn:

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/13633/WoW-Startet-die-Cataclysm-Alpha-am-12-Januar-2010


----------



## riggedi (14. Januar 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> die alpha läuft längst, aber das bekommt keiner mit, da diese nur intern getestet wird.


Nun, das ist aber auch nicht ganz korrekt, denn:

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/13633/WoW-Startet-die-Cataclysm-Alpha-am-12-Januar-2010


----------



## Rakkanishu (14. Januar 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich der angebliche Termin vom 03.09.2010 ist ein guter Zeitpunkt weil es in Blizzards Schema paßt. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde und jeder wissen sollte macht es kein Sinn ein solch großen Titel im Sommer zu veröffentlichen wo ein Viertel der Spieler ihre Zeit im Urlaub, Freibad oder bei ner Grillparty im nächstgelegenen Puff oder sonst wo verbringt nur nicht bei 30°C vorm PC.
Und wer meint es kommt im Frühling -> HALLO HIRN EINSCHALTEN!!! Wir haben jetzt Patch 3.3 gegen April kommt 3.4 mit kleinen Änderungen und vielleicht noch 1-2 Inis zusätzlich eine kurze Raidini wie z.B. im Stil von PDK und dann kommt im August die Vorbereitung fürs Add On mit Patch 3.5 was auch von Blizzards Pressesprecher mal hinter vorgehaltener Hand angekündigt wurde vorm halben Jahr. 
Also laßt die Kirche im Dorf und freut euch auf Herbst denn Cata kommt nicht vor September oder Oktober was auch organisatorisch gar nicht.

Aber trotzallem find ich es amüsant zu diskutieren über ein solches Thema

lg
Rakka


----------



## Bloodsaber (14. Januar 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Amazon könnte beim Datum gar nicht so falsch liegen. Ich glaube die Halloweenmasken haben etwas mit dem Erscheinungsdatum zu tun. Vielleicht so dann schon alles Fertig sein für die neuen Völker. Es gibt da noch so eine Sache da Cairne weg ist muss das Addon auch vor oder nach dem Winterhauchfest kommen.
> 
> (Alles nur Vermutungen)


naja bis helloween alles fertig sein .. das is die zeitspanne vom 15.1. - 31.10.



Dokagero schrieb:


> Wo hast du gelesen das 3.3 der letzte Patch sei? Kann ja danach noch einer kommen.
> Bei BC ist ja auch noch einer gekommen, obwohl man anfangs davon aus ging das Illidan der letzter Boss sei





Erlania schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass es noch so lange dauert?
> 
> Wenn 3.3 wirklich der letzte Patch vor dem Addon ist, tippe ich auf April als Erscheinungsdatum.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
> 
> ...



Cata-Intro
"Während der schrecklich krieg gegen den lichkönig andauert,..." wir kämpfen noch gegen ihn und deathwing erwacht und verändert die welt..
da alle in eiskrone sind um arthas zu fisten, hällt ihn niemand auf
müsste logischerweise ja kein neuer patch kommen


ich lass mich einfach überraschen und mach mir noch kein kopf ums addon .. erstmal Wotlk "durch"spieln


----------



## Norei (14. Januar 2010)

Ich tippe auf November. Das scheint in den letzten Jahren ein beliebter MMO-Termin gewesen zu sein. Irgendwann so Mitte November, wo die Leute schon in die Läden gehen, um zu schauen, was sie sich zu Weihnachten wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucióz (14. Januar 2010)

Nochmal an alle, die irgendwas von Patch 3.4 erzählen.

Es wird nach dem jetzigen Informationsstand keinen solchen Patch geben.
Hier mal ein Blue dazu:

Blue Post


Alle die davon ausgehen, dass Cata im Spätherbst erscheint, müssen also auch davon ausgehen, dass Patch 3.3 ca. 10 Monate laufen wird.
Und das ist doch wohl noch unwahrscheinlicher als ein Release im Sommer.


----------



## yxc.net (14. Januar 2010)

Könnt ihr euch nicht einfach mal auf was freuen? Und nicht alles schon vorher wissen müssen?

yxc


----------



## ToxicAvenger (15. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss gar nicht was Ihr habt.

Ich hab Cata seit 10 Tagen und jetzt dreimal durchgespielt...Ist ganz nice aber BC fand ich besser, ich level jetzt wieder in der Scherbenwelt weiter.

Greetz


----------



## Daranghul (15. Januar 2010)

Rakkanishu schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt Patch 3.3 gegen April kommt 3.4 mit kleinen Änderungen und vielleicht noch 1-2 Inis zusätzlich eine kurze Raidini wie z.B. im Stil von PDK und dann kommt im August die Vorbereitung fürs Add On mit Patch 3.5 was auch von Blizzards Pressesprecher mal hinter vorgehaltener Hand angekündigt wurde vorm halben Jahr.
> Rakka



Ich fürchte da hast du etwas gehörig vertauscht! Wie schon gesagt wurde 3.3 ist SICHER der LETZTE Content-patch! Es sollen wenn überhaupt nur ganz kleine Patches kommen vor Cata. Das heißt nach 3.3 ist der nächste große Patch direkt Cataclysm also ich sage mal das es so gegen Juli-september kommt, da Blizz den leuten genug zeit geben will das alle Arthas zu Gesicht bekommen.

Siehe Blue Post oben!!! 


MfG Daranghul


----------



## bigenni (15. Januar 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht was Ihr habt.
> 
> Ich hab Cata seit 10 Tagen und jetzt dreimal durchgespielt...Ist ganz nice aber BC fand ich besser, ich level jetzt wieder in der Scherbenwelt weiter.
> 
> Greetz




hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Freakypriest (15. Januar 2010)

Also ein genaues Datum kann eh noch überhaupt keiner sagen. Aber mann kann es etwas eingrenzen.

1. Es gibt Worgen/Goblin Halloween Masken sprich vermutlich wird es vor dem 31.10.10 erscheinen.
2. Alpha+Beta zeit hat sich aus vergangenen Addons ergeben, 6 Monate mindestens. Sprich wird es wahrscheinlich nicht vor dem Juli erscheinen.

Ich "vermute" mal des es das 3.Quartal wird aber sicher sagen kann es keiner. Aber vielleicht liege ich ja gar nicht so verkehrt. 


Edit: 3.3 ist nicht sicher der letzte Content Patch. es wurde zwar von Blizz aus gesagt aber die selbe aussage wurde auch vom Black Temple gemacht da Sunnwell gar nicht geplant war.


----------



## Rakkanishu (15. Januar 2010)

Es war bei mir nie die Rede von einem großen Content Patch denn eine kleine Raidini wie z.B. PDK dabei gibts keinen großen Patchbedarf. Es wird mit Sicherheit noch n Patch kommen weil mit dem was jetzt da ist kann man nicht 8-10 Millionen Spieler bis zum Herbst bei Laune halten und von daher ist es Fakt daß nach Blizzards bisherigen Patchverhalten auf jeden Fall noch was kommt.

Außerdem würden die ganzen Pro-Gamer sich extrem langweilen in 3 Monaten und von daher wird sich noch was tun denn das ist nicht im Sinne von Blizzard daß sich Spieler langweilen egal ob Pro oder Casual.


----------



## Fröstler (20. Januar 2010)

Rakkanishu schrieb:


> Es war bei mir nie die Rede von einem großen Content Patch denn eine kleine Raidini wie z.B. PDK dabei gibts keinen großen Patchbedarf. Es wird mit Sicherheit noch n Patch kommen weil mit dem was jetzt da ist kann man nicht 8-10 Millionen Spieler bis zum Herbst bei Laune halten und von daher ist es Fakt daß nach Blizzards bisherigen Patchverhalten auf jeden Fall noch was kommt.
> 
> Außerdem würden die ganzen Pro-Gamer sich extrem langweilen in 3 Monaten und von daher wird sich noch was tun denn das ist nicht im Sinne von Blizzard daß sich Spieler langweilen egal ob Pro oder Casual.



Und nochmal zum 1000 mal. Es wird kein patch 3.4 geben !!!! Es wird nur noch 4.0 kommen kurz vor Cata und das wars. NEUEN CONTENT wird es erst in CATA wieder geben ! ICC ist die letzte Raidini von WoltK. Dazu gab es auch schon eine offizielle Bestätigung !


----------



## Fröstler (20. Januar 2010)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Ihr kapiert das irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Meine Aussagen beziehen sich ALLE auf das, was Mitarbeiter von Blizzard geäussert haben und ALLE diese Dinge kann man in diversen Artikeln auch hier auf buffed recherchieren, aber dazu seid ihr entweder zu faul, oder zu dumm.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe das cata bald da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schu total drauf und joar Freu mich aufs weiter lvln von 80-85 ^.^


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Wo hast du gelesen das 3.3 der letzte Patch sei? Kann ja danach noch einer kommen.
> Bei BC ist ja auch noch einer gekommen, obwohl man anfangs davon aus ging das Illidan der letzter Boss sei


Der Sonnenbrunnen, also 2.4 als Patch, war zu beginn von BC überhaupt nicht geplant. Blizzard hat sich nur selbst falsch eingeschätzt und dachte WotLK sei viel früher fertig. War es aber nicht und damit die Spieler nicht ganz so viele Monate nichts neues zu tun haben, haben sie dann noch den Sonnebrunnen dazugeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest ist das mein Kenntnisstand.

Ich denke Arthas ist definitiv der letzte Raidboss in WotLK.


----------



## StCuthbert (20. Januar 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

da sagt der nein...Blizzard hat doch selbst geschrieben irgendwo das 3.3 der letzte große patch sein wird. Und danach halt nur noch 3.3.1 oder 3.3.2 kommt und dieser patch das event sein wird also das vorevent zu cata


----------



## Linchen85 (25. Januar 2010)

omg auf

http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/World+of+Warcraft%3A+Cataclysm+CE

da steht doch glatt Release:15.06.2010

Mensch ... und ich dachte das kommt erst ende 2010 =) ... /ironie off 
Ich sag mal Lassen wir uns Überraschen ... wir können es eh nicht beschleunigen ...


----------



## CKASS (25. Januar 2010)

90 euro steht da bei dieser Seite, ist das bloß wegen der Vorbestellung oder ist das dann wirklich so teuer?^^


----------



## Ganzböse (25. Januar 2010)

Wow, 12 Seiten zu nem sinnlosen Thema.... manchmal könnte man denken alle haben ICC hero schon seit Wochen clear so wie hier der Erweiterung entgegengesehnt wird. 
Es muss ja auch alles immer schneller gehen wen es nach einigen ginge...... zum Glück ist dem nicht so... ach was solls ich will dem Thema trotzdem gerecht werden.... ich hoffe die Erweiterung kommt nicht vor dem Herbst 2010 raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopuslavite (25. Januar 2010)

Also was den preis von 90 euro auf der seite an geht behaupte ich absolut das dieß eine falsche Angabe ist!!für den preis kauft das doch keiner außer die eingefleischten fans und außerdem wenn dann kaufe ich das bei nem evtl en mitternachtsverkauf oder bekannten stores!

was das datum betrifft bin ich fast zuversichtlich das dies stimmen könnte!

Ich habe die blizzcon live verfolgt via internet und da wurde eindeutig gesagt das 3.3 der letzte große content patch ist der vor der erweiterung kommen soll.
 was nicht heißen soll das da nicht dann ein kleinerer patch mit der einleitung des events kommen könnte(meine persönliche meinung) .
 Außerdem wurde ja auch was gesagt das ein kleiner patch vorher kommen soll wo die verschiedenen neuerungen der charakter enthalten sein soll (um es sich vorweg genau an zu schauen).

Also ich fiebere der Erweiterung mit spannung entgegen!nur weil man die Zitadelle noch nicht durch hat soll das ja nicht heißen das man sich nicht trotzdem schon freuen kann!

Außerdem finde ich sowieso das dies eine der geilsten erweiterungen geben wird:-))


----------



## Kizna (25. Januar 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich sowieso das dies eine der geilsten erweiterungen geben wird:-))



Geht mir genauso. Könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass es endlich wieder in die alte Welt geht und wir Ragnaros und Nefarian wieder sehen dürfen. Oder auch daran das wirklich viele Leute aus meinen Bekanntenkreis wieder mit Cata rerollen werden. Auf jeden Fall bringt das Addon frischen Schwung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass es endlich wieder in die alte Welt geht und wir Ragnaros und Nefarian wieder sehen dürfen. Oder auch daran das wirklich viele Leute aus meinen Bekanntenkreis wieder mit Cata rerollen werden. Auf jeden Fall bringt das Addon frischen Schwung.



Genau das wurde bei WOTLK auch gesagt. Genau das wurde bei BC auch gesagt. Genau das wird immer gesagt werden. Im Endeffekt stimmt es auch, aber nach 2 Wochen fängt das Geflame wieder an <3


----------



## Minøtaurus (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe vorhin gerade auf worldofwar.de einen Preis von 40 € gesehn.

Nun zum Erscheinungstermin, das mit Juni könnte aber do glatt hinkommen, in Gamestar steht zwar was anderes, aber es gibt für mich mittlererweile ein sehr großes Indiz.

Die kommende Arenaseason...

Eine dauert meines wissen 3 od 4 Monate, und ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard noch 2 Saisonen, vor Cataclysm machen wird.


----------



## Lycette (5. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr mal genau schauen würdet steht dort 

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm CE

und das CE bedeutet: Collectors Edition, und die kostet ~90€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die CE's von BC und WOTL haben auch annähernd den Preis gehabt 


LG *wink*


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

es scheint so als ob das Pre-Event nicht mehr sehr weit weg ist und Blizzard sagte, wenn es draußen ist soll 1-2 Monate später Catacylsm erscheinen.

Wie seht ihr das?

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (4. März 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Nun zum Erscheinungstermin, das mit Juni könnte aber do glatt hinkommen, in Gamestar steht zwar was anderes, aber es gibt für mich mittlererweile ein sehr großes Indiz.


nein im juni kommt es sicher nicht. auch blizzard kann sich keinen release in der sommerpause erlauben. da machen zuviele spieler eine pause.

wie ich schon mehrfach sagte, entweder kommt es im april/mai (mittlerweile wohl unrealistisch) oder erst frühestens august/september.


----------



## Braamséry (4. März 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Der Sonnenbrunnen, also 2.4 als Patch, war zu beginn von BC überhaupt nicht geplant. Blizzard hat sich nur selbst falsch eingeschätzt und dachte WotLK sei viel früher fertig. War es aber nicht und damit die Spieler nicht ganz so viele Monate nichts neues zu tun haben, haben sie dann noch den Sonnebrunnen dazugeworfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, sie hätten lieber noch ein halbes jahr ranhängen sollen und ein besseres add on bringen sollen. Das war wohl nichts was kam...

Ich denke aber auch, dass Arthas zumindest der Endboss sein wird. Bei BC war es am Ende ja Kil'jaeden, hier wäre Arthas logisch, schon wegen dem Titel "Wrath of the LICHKING"^^


----------



## NoxActor (4. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Naja, sie hätten lieber noch ein halbes jahr ranhängen sollen und ein besseres add on bringen sollen. Das war wohl nichts was kam...
> 
> Ich denke aber auch, dass Arthas zumindest der Endboss sein wird. Bei BC war es am Ende ja Kil'jaeden, hier wäre Arthas logisch, schon wegen dem Titel "Wrath of the LICHKING"^^



Haha.. vllt kommt Bolvar der alte Schlingel noch als Raidboss xDD


----------



## Kjarrigan (4. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es scheint so als ob das Pre-Event nicht mehr sehr weit weg ist und Blizzard sagte, wenn es draußen ist soll 1-2 Monate später Catacylsm erscheinen.
> 
> ...



naja, erstmal abwarten wann 3.3.3 und irgendwann dann 3.3.5 auftauchen (wurde 3.3.4 egtl mittlerweile bestätigt? hab auf Buffed gelesen was mit 3.3.3 und 3.3.5 kommen soll und 3.3.4 wurde nicht bestätigt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die Open Beta für Cata muss ja auch noch online gehen und bis die (sinnvoll) abgeschlossen werden kann (nicht unbedingt nach 2 Wochen schon meine ich damit) vergeht auch noch ne gewisse Zeit. Dann kommt das Sommerloch und schon haben wir mindestens August bis Cata rauskommen wird.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Yveri1985 (4. März 2010)

es kommt dennoch ein boss im obsidiansanktum
ergo is arthas nicht der letzte boss , wrath of the licking hin oder her ^^


----------



## xaramon (4. März 2010)

Sesshoma schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass es noch so lange dauert?
> 
> Wenn 3.3 wirklich der letzte Patch vor dem Addon ist, tippe ich auf April als Erscheinungsdatum.



als erstes kommt mal die beta zu cata. also wirst du wohl mit deinem april leider alleine feiern müssen.
und 3.3 war nicht das letzte patch.


ich weis ja nicht welche probleme ihr den ganzen tag habt um euch gedanken zu machen wenn das addon raus kommt oder das jeden mittwoch die server down gehen oder was weis ich.

zu jedem scheis macht ihr threads auf die es entweder schon gibt oder von buffed admins closed werden.

geht mal liebe raus an die frische luft oder für die jenigen die keine arbeit haben, es gibt auch viele neue job angebote.

WoW ist nicht das einzigste.


----------



## Padawurminator (4. März 2010)

Also dass Blizz sich keinen Release im Sommerloch leisten würde/könnte ist wohl kaum so. Ich erinnere daran dass Wacraft 3 als auch Diablo 2 mitten im "Sommerloch" erschienen und sich gut verkauften


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. März 2010)

xaramon schrieb:


> als erstes kommt mal die beta zu cata. also wirst du wohl mit deinem april leider alleine feiern müssen.
> und 3.3 war nicht das letzte patch.
> 
> 
> ...



Aha und was machst du in dem Forum und was noch sehr viel wichtiger ist, wieso liest du so ein Thema, wenn du sowieso nur flamen kannst?!


----------



## vyse84 (4. März 2010)

xaramon schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht das einzigste.



aber vll. einzige?


du bistn knaller... was fürn post...


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. März 2010)

Gut ich mach mal eine kleine Erläuterung:

Also erstmal müsste 3.3.3 kommen, das wird höchstens in 3 Wochen so sein

Mit dem Patch kommt auch das Pre-Event zum richtigen Pre-Event

Dann wird wohl ein Monat nach 3.3.3 3.3.5 kommen, wahrscheinlich wird dann auch die Beta kommen.

So diese läuft erstmal 2-3 Monate, in der Zeit wird wohl die gesamte Welt zerstört.

Jo also kommen wir ca. auf August.


----------



## Traklar (4. März 2010)

Blizzard hat noch nie ein Spiel ohne eine anständige Alpha und Beta (closed und open) herausgebracht. Also warum, soll das mit Cataclysm diesmal anders sein. Zumal Cata wohl eines der am meistens am Spiel verändernden Erweiterungen sein wird, die wir wohl erwarten dürfen. Somit fallen Release von März bis Juni/Juli eigentlich schon weg. Mit der Beta kann man wohl Mitte April - Mitte Mai rechnen, nicht früher denke ich.  Die Beta dürfte 2-3 Monate Dauern, also irgendwann noch im August am laufen sein. Das Pre-Event denke ich kommt frühestens Ende August (Es kommt ja noch ein Raid, der darf dann auch noch 2 Monate bleiben) und das Event könnt nen guten Monat schon halten. Also wäre Release Ende September, Oktober bzw. November. So in etwa wie mit Wrath of the Lich King.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. März 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Blizzard hat noch nie ein Spiel ohne eine anständige Alpha und Beta (closed und open) herausgebracht. Also warum, soll das mit Cataclysm diesmal anders sein. Zumal Cata wohl eines der am meistens am Spiel verändernden Erweiterungen sein wird, die wir wohl erwarten dürfen. Somit fallen Release von März bis Juni/Juli eigentlich schon weg. Mit der Beta kann man wohl Mitte April - Mitte Mai rechnen, nicht früher denke ich. Die Beta dürfte 2-3 Monate Dauern, also irgendwann noch im August am laufen sein. Das Pre-Event denke ich kommt frühestens Ende August (Es kommt ja noch ein Raid, der darf dann auch noch 2 Monate bleiben) und das Event könnt nen guten Monat schon halten. Also wäre Release Ende September, Oktober bzw. November. So in etwa wie mit Wrath of the Lich King.



Ich finde 2 Monate für so ein Miniraid schon ziemlich viel, denn dieser Raid wird ungefähr so groß wie Obsi.

Ich denke immernoch, dass Blizzard den Raid nur einbaut um einen geschichtlichen Übergang zu Cata zu haben.


----------



## Lopuslavite (4. März 2010)

*Zitat von XARAMON : ich weis ja nicht welche probleme ihr den ganzen tag habt um euch gedanken zu machen wenn das addon raus kommt oder das jeden mittwoch die server down gehen oder was weis ich.

zu jedem scheis macht ihr threads auf die es entweder schon gibt oder von buffed admins closed werden.

geht mal liebe raus an die frische luft oder für die jenigen die keine arbeit haben, es gibt auch viele neue job angebote.

WoW ist nicht das einzigste.
[/quote]*



Was regst du dich darüber auf das andere darüber diskutieren wann das Addon kommen könnte?

du sagst sie sollen lieber an die luft gehen aber scheinst ja selbst genug zeit zu haben am pc um die foren zu durchstöbern!

übrigens ich zb habe nen job!ergo nicht arbeitslos und bin viel draußen und ich beteilige mich trotzdem an solchen diskussionen!
Also erst ma an die eigene nase fassen bevor man über andere flamt!!


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. März 2010)

xaramon schrieb:


> mhh , ich bin vor 1h von arbeit gekommen.
> und ich glaube kaum das ich ein 15jährigen der gerade das erste haar am sack bekommt eine rechenschaft fällig bin. ich glaube du solltest schon lange im bett liegen nach deinen hausaufgaben.
> sonst hagelt es wieder 6en und dann bekommste wieder kloppe daheim.



Aha, ich bin sehr viel intelligenter als du, dass kann ich schonmal feststellen. Hast wohl sehr viel kloppe zu Hause bekommen, sonst würdest du das ja nicht als Argument nehmen oder?


----------



## xaramon (4. März 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *Zitat von XARAMON : ich weis ja nicht welche probleme ihr den ganzen tag habt um euch gedanken zu machen wenn das addon raus kommt oder das jeden mittwoch die server down gehen oder was weis ich.
> 
> zu jedem scheis macht ihr threads auf die es entweder schon gibt oder von buffed admins closed werden.
> 
> ...






Was regst du dich darüber auf das andere darüber diskutieren wann das Addon kommen könnte?

du sagst sie sollen lieber an die luft gehen aber scheinst ja selbst genug zeit zu haben am pc um die foren zu durchstöbern!

übrigens ich zb habe nen job!ergo nicht arbeitslos und bin viel draußen und ich beteilige mich trotzdem an solchen diskussionen!
Also erst ma an die eigene nase fassen bevor man über andere flamt!!
[/QUOTE]


jop so wie du schon schreibst , wirst du wohl recht haben.
Im inet hat jeder nen job der sich auf harz4 angesprochen fühlt.

aber naja nicht mein ding, suchtis

und btw durchstöpbere ich die foren nichtm, der thread wird auf der hauptseite angezeigt, du vollpfosten.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. März 2010)

xaramon schrieb:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jop so wie du schon schreibst , wirst du wohl recht haben.
Im inet hat jeder nen job der sich auf harz4 angesprochen fühlt.

aber naja nicht mein ding, suchtis

und btw durchstöpbere ich die foren nichtm, der thread wird auf der hauptseite angezeigt, du vollpfosten.
[/QUOTE]

Andere als "Suchtis" zu bezeichnen nur weil sie eine Diskussion führen, ist ziemlich dumm. Außerdem nett dass du dich über wie sagtest du "Sack" indentifizierst, hast wohl nichts anderes. (Um mal auf dein Nevau abzurutschen)


----------



## Darksasuke (4. März 2010)

Nein wird nicht der letzte patch sein 3.3.3 es wird warscheinlich noch bis 3.3.5 gehen rubinsanktum unso ^^


----------



## Traklar (4. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich finde 2 Monate für so ein Miniraid schon ziemlich viel, denn dieser Raid wird ungefähr so groß wie Obsi.
> 
> Ich denke immernoch, dass Blizzard den Raid nur einbaut um einen geschichtlichen Übergang zu Cata zu haben.



Er wird aber gleichzeitig auch Züge von Hyjal haben. Wer weiß, ob Blizzard das ganze nicht in die Länge zieht, so dass es ein 2tes Hyjal wird. 10 Wellen 1 Boss und das 6x, ich würds ihnen zutrauen. Und dafür braucht man dann schon 2 Monate.


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (4. März 2010)

Huhu,

WoW ist schließlich WoW und deswegen glaub ich  das sich das Addon egal wann sehr gut verkauft. 

mfg


----------



## Hikaro (4. März 2010)

xX schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> WoW ist schließlich WoW und deswegen glaub ich das sich das Addon egal wann sehr gut verkauft.
> 
> mfg



wow der erste vernünftige post hier.... bis auf diejenigen die beim thema geblieben sind (welchen ich mich anschließe) naja egal is doch wurst wanns kommt so lang das so schnell wie möglich is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. März 2010)

Gut ich mach mal eine kleine Erläuterung:

Also erstmal müsste 3.3.3 kommen, das wird höchstens in 3 Wochen so sein

Mit dem Patch kommt auch das Pre-Event zum richtigen Pre-Event

Dann wird wohl ein Monat nach 3.3.3 3.3.5 kommen, wahrscheinlich wird dann auch die Beta kommen.

So diese läuft erstmal 2-3 Monate, in der Zeit wird wohl die gesamte Welt zerstört.

Jo also kommen wir ca. auf August. 

mfg
Wowler12345


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2010)

Unterlasst bitte die Flames. Mein Banhammer hat ne Attackspeed von 3.4


----------



## Corefanatic (5. März 2010)

Also ich persönliche rechne in diesem Jahr schon nicht mehr mit dem Addon. 

Aktuell ist 3.3.3 auf den Testservern. Der geht wird dann irgendwann demnächst live (März/April) gehen. 
Dann wird wohl noch ein kleinerer Patch 3.3.4 (April/Mai) kommen.

Danach der letzte Content Patch mit neuer Raidinstanz (3.3.5) 
Der muss dann ja dann schließlich auch noch getestet werden (Mai/Juni/Juli). 

Dann sind die Testserver fürs kommende Addon verfügbar. 
Diese werden dann auch noch +- 6 Monate andauern.

Dann kommt das Addon im Januar


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> So diese läuft erstmal 2-3 Monate, in der Zeit wird wohl die gesamte Welt zerstört.



Ich denke die gesamte Welt wird von Beginn an des Launchingevents zerstört.. und das kam ja Recht plötzlich so 3 Uhr nachts unter der Woche und 4 Stunden später brauchte man als Bankchar sich nicht mehr in OG blicken lassen. Was irgendwie total fail war, obwohl die Idee gut war.


----------



## Ohmnia (11. März 2010)

Ich denke Cata wird Ende Juni/Anfang Juli erscheinen weil:

Die Alpha (Friends & Family) hat begonnen.

Für Cata bräuchte es rein theoretisch gar keine Open Beta Version weil:
1) Grossteils nur die Landschaft verändert wird und neue Quests eingefügt werden.
2) Es kommen nur 4 wirklich neue Gebiete hinzu (Gilneas, die Inseln, Uldum und Deepholm) (Gilneas + die Goblininsel sind schon seit Monaten fertig).
Der ganze Rest der neu dazukommt exisitert schon ewig und muss nur noch gespawnt werden, Hyjal z.
3) Das Phasing welches in der WotLK Beta grossen Zoff machte, muss nicht getestet werden.
4) Das neue Mastery/Archäologie System wird Intern bei Blizzard schon Monatelang getestet.
5) Ist das neue Add-on sogut wie fertig (siehe Blueposts).

Angenommen wir kriegen 3.3.3 nächste Woche, 3.3.5 Anfang April + 2 Monate die wir für's Spielen/Clearen des neuen Raids (Rubindrachenschrein) haben, kommen wir auf Anfang Juli Cataclysm Release. Wenn alles schiefgehen sollte, Ende Juli/Anfangs August.

Blizzard hat 2 Betas lang aus den Fehlern gelernt drum denk ich wird es wirklich keine grosse Betaphase für Cataclysm geben, denn alles was Implententiert wird, ist schon früher geteste worden; bis auf das Mastery System und das neue Archeölogieding.
Zudem wird mit Cataclysm keine neue Klasse eingeführt, was bei WotLK echt für Probleme sorgte und die Beta ständig unnötig verlängerte.
Um die Landschaft zu modifizieren, paar neue FP's einzubauen und paar neue Questnpcs braucht es keine Open Beta^^. 
Möglicherweise werden sogar die Raids nach und nach per PTR getestet während Cataclysm schon Live ist, denn wie Blizz sagte, werden die 5 Level von 80 auf 85 länger dauern als von level 70 auf 80. Klar wird es pro Realm 4-5 Spieler geben die Tagelang durchzocken und nach 4-5 Tagen 85 sind aber die 5 Leute können dann nicht Raiden^^. Also haben sie da 1-3 Wochen Spielraum was das Fixen von Raidbossen angeht.

Ich denke Anfang/Mitte Juli ist realistisch, später als August wird es nicht denn da wär schon wieder die neue Blizzcon (Bei der Blizzcon 2010 soll Cataclysm bereits auf dem Markt sein, da Blizz an der letzen Blizzcon mehrmals betonte das Cataclysm vor der nächsten Blizzcon erhältlich sein wird). Folglich ist der allerletzte Releasetermin für Cataclysm 2te August Woche, denn in der 3ten ist Blizzcon. Da aber Blizz für die Blizzcon Leute braucht und Ressourcen auch von der WoW Abteilung wird Cata nicht so nah an der Blizzcon released, eher 2-3 vorher.


----------



## Trollzacker (11. März 2010)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich hier auf buffed gelesen habe, dass 2 Monate vor Cata das Pre-Event startet, ich kann mir da gut vorstellen, dass es mit der neuen Raid-Ini zusammen hängt. 
Ich schätze mal, dass Cata dann kurz vor oder direkt zur Blizzcon rauskommt.


----------



## Turican (11. März 2010)

Das Addon kommt frühestens September,vorher is absolut unrealistisch


----------



## benniboy (11. März 2010)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ich denke Cata wird Ende Juni/Anfang Juli erscheinen weil:
> 
> Die Alpha (Friends & Family) hat begonnen.



Nein hat sie nicht!
Wenn ja glaubwürdige Quelle.....


----------



## Ohmnia (11. März 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Nein hat sie nicht!
> Wenn ja glaubwürdige Quelle.....



Frag nen GM Ingame der wird dir bestätigen das die Interne Friends & Family seit Anfang März läuft.



Turican schrieb:


> Das Addon kommt frühestens September,vorher is absolut unrealistisch



Mal ganz ehrlich, hätte Blizz an der letztenjährigen Blizzcon Cataclysm angekündigt wenn es nach der Blizzcon 2010 rauskommt? Dann hätten sie's ja grad sogut erst im 2010 ankündigen können und sich somit nicht unter Zeitdruck setzten müssen, denk ma mit^^

Um Ghostcrawler an der Blizzcon 2009 zu zitieren:
"In one year at the next Blizzcon you'll already have plenty of gnomepriests in game."


----------



## Selidia (11. März 2010)

Wie alle meinen sie hätten DEN Durchblick..

Toll die Alpha hat angefangen.. was bringt uns das? Nur weitere Spekulationen auf den dämlichen Release Termin..

Fangt lieber mal an was sinnvolles zu machen, zB. in andere unsinnigen Threads die User darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ihr Thread unsinnig ist..


----------



## phamo (11. März 2010)

Das Datum kommt theoretisch hin ist aber nicht offiziell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also abwarten und Tee trinken =)


MfG


----------



## Ohmnia (11. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Wie alle meinen sie hätten DEN Durchblick..
> 
> Toll die Alpha hat angefangen.. was bringt uns das? Nur weitere Spekulationen auf den dämlichen Release Termin..
> 
> Fangt lieber mal an was sinnvolles zu machen, zB. in andere unsinnigen Threads die User darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ihr Thread unsinnig ist..




Dein Beitrag ist unsinnig.. 
Zufrieden?

Wenn die Threads hier unsinnig sind und die User nur Unsinn Posten wieso gehst ned auf's Teletubbiesforum da wird sinnvolles für dein Niveau gepostet.

Schliesslich heisst das Ganze hier Diskussionsforum und eine Diskussion beinhaltet Fakten, Vermutungen, Spekulationen, Gedanken und Ansichten. Das ganze macht ein Forum erst zu einem Forum.


----------



## Wowler12345 (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

Hier ist nochmal meine kleine überarbeitete Erläuterung:

Also erstmal müsste 3.3.3 kommen, das wird höchstens in 1 Wochen so sein

Mit dem Patch kommt auch das Pre-Event zum richtigen Pre-Event ( Also das Pre-Event zum Pre-Event ist, Echoinseln + Gnomeragan und das richtige Event wird sein wenn die gesamte Welt zerstört ist)

Dann wird wohl ein Monat nach 3.3.3 3.3.5 kommen, wahrscheinlich wird dann auch die Beta kommen.

So diese läuft erstmal 2-3 Monate, in der Zeit wird wohl die gesamte Welt zerstört.

Jo also kommen wir ca. auf August. 

mfg
Wowler12345


----------



## Clyon (11. März 2010)

Wo ihr gerade von Zerstörung der Welt redet..

Was würde passieren, wenn ich einen Character an einer Stelle platziere, 

von der ich weiss, das diese nach dem Patch nicht mehr da ist ( z.b wie im Brachland )

mfg


----------



## Shash (11. März 2010)

ich denke du liegst unten in der lava und bist tot wenn du dich einloggst und wenn nich dann denkst sich blizz halt irgendwas aus dass du im nächsten gasthaus sitzt...
höchstwarscheinlich landeste aber in ner andern dimension wo du wow 3 spielen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mettman1 (11. März 2010)

Clyon schrieb:


> Wo ihr gerade von Zerstörung der Welt redet..
> 
> Was würde passieren, wenn ich einen Character an einer Stelle platziere,
> 
> ...



denke mal du wirst an dem ort auftauchen an den du deinen ruhestein gebunden hast...


----------



## Lord Gama (11. März 2010)

Xiut schrieb:


> Die müssen ja irgendwas hinschreiben. Wenn da stehen würde "Kommt irgendwan raus" würde es keiner Vorbestellen.



Interessant, dass Amazon vor ein paar Wochen genau das noch geschrieben hat. "Erscheinungsdatum unbekannt."


----------



## Klehriker (11. März 2010)

Shash schrieb:


> ich denke du liegst unten in der lava und bist tot wenn du dich einloggst und wenn nich dann denkst sich blizz halt irgendwas aus dass du im nächsten gasthaus sitzt...
> höchstwarscheinlich landeste aber in ner andern dimension wo du wow 3 spielen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich tippe auf Deine erste Vermutung... fällst in die Lava (oder sonst wohin). Falls Dein Char dabei sterben sollte, naja, das selbe wie sonst auch beim "Sterben" in WoW: Geistheiler und gut is


----------



## benniboy (11. März 2010)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Frag nen GM Ingame der wird dir bestätigen das die Interne Friends & Family seit Anfang März läuft.



Na klar ein GM sagt einem sowas natürlich. Und wenn ich ihn freundlich frage bekomm ich sicher ein Betakey geschenkt....
Screenshot Pls. Und die Quelle wo du den Mist aufgegabelt hast.


----------



## spielbergklon (11. März 2010)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Für Cata bräuchte es rein theoretisch gar keine Open Beta Version weil:
> 1) Grossteils nur die Landschaft verändert wird und neue Quests eingefügt werden.
> 2) Es kommen nur 4 wirklich neue Gebiete hinzu (Gilneas, die Inseln, Uldum und Deepholm) (Gilneas + die Goblininsel sind schon seit Monaten fertig).
> Der ganze Rest der neu dazukommt exisitert schon ewig und muss nur noch gespawnt werden, Hyjal z.
> ...



ja, sicher...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12878598238&pageNo=1#12


----------



## Barnes66 (11. März 2010)

Hatte sowas schonmal. Ist nur nen Platzhalter, laut Amazon.


----------



## Lord Walzer (12. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke nach der News http://wow.gamona.de/2010/03/12/neue-cataclysm-informationen-aus-der-pc-gamer-uk/ ist Cata nicht mehr so weit enfernt.

Also vllt noch im Sommer, ich denke jetzt nicht an Sommerloch, denn ist es Blizzard nicht egal wie lange wir dann spielen, denn unser Acc ist dann doch immernoch bezahlt oder?


----------



## Lord Walzer (12. März 2010)

Entfernt


----------



## Lopuslavite (12. März 2010)

zum vorredner !!


Tolles Kommentar ! "BETA GESTARTET"


also wer sich nur annähernd ein bisschen informiert der hätte längst in den blueposts mitbekommen das die beta nicht startet solange ein patch auf den testservern is!

zur zeit ist es 3.3.3 !danach kommt noch 3.3.5 warscheinlich relatiev gleich nach dem vorherigen!
erst danach wird warscheinlich die Beta starten und nicht vorher!


----------



## Selidia (12. März 2010)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ist unsinnig..
> Zufrieden?
> 
> Wenn die Threads hier unsinnig sind und die User nur Unsinn Posten wieso gehst ned auf's Teletubbiesforum da wird sinnvolles für dein Niveau gepostet.
> ...




Ja vollstens!
Es gibt aber auch unsinnige Diskussionen, so wie diese hier gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Walzer (12. März 2010)

Ja sry ich dachte, da es bei der Buffedshow ganz dick stand.

sry


----------



## Wowler12345 (12. März 2010)

Also wenn das wirklich stimmt, was worldofwar sagt, dann wird wohl bald Cata kommen, da es mir so vor kommt dass dann Cata noch nicht fertig ist wenn es kommt.


----------



## Wowler12345 (17. März 2010)

Hallo,

Hier ist nochmal meine kleine überarbeitete Erläuterung:

Also erstmal müsste 3.3.3 kommen, das wird höchstens in 1 Wochen so sein

Mit dem Patch kommt auch das Pre-Event zum richtigen Pre-Event ( Also das Pre-Event zum Pre-Event ist, Echoinseln + Gnomeragan und das richtige Event wird sein wenn die gesamte Welt zerstört ist)

Dann wird wohl ein Monat nach 3.3.3 3.3.5 kommen, wahrscheinlich wird dann auch die Beta kommen.

So diese läuft erstmal 2-3 Monate, in der Zeit wird wohl die gesamte Welt zerstört.

Jo also kommen wir ca. auf August. 

mfg
Wowler12345


----------



## Idekoon (17. März 2010)

Klingt plausibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (17. März 2010)

Zharatustra schrieb:


> Wunschdenken und total unrealistisch, weil:
> 
> Das Addon wird mindestens 3 Monate sich im Beta Test Stadium befinden, da dass addon bis jetzt nicht mal Alpha Status und Family und friends Testphase gestartet ist, welche lange vom offenen Beta beginnt und auch noch keine Vorbereitungen dazu laufen sind wir mindestens noch 9 Monate eher länger vom Release entfernt.
> 
> Ich würde sagen, wenn Blizzard richtig auf die Tube drückt wird es vllt. 09/10 aber denke eher es wird November 11/10. Aber auf gar keinen Fall vor dem 3. Quartal 2010.



Nur mit feinen Unterschied das Blizzard sich nicht mehr soviel Zeit lassen kann, auch wenn viele noch nicht Arthas gesehen haben. 

Ich denke auch, nach 3.3.3 wird langam ein Pre-Event starten.


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. März 2010)

Hallo,

Also jetzt habe ich meine Theorie nochmal erneuert:

Ich denke, dass in einem Monat 3.3.5 kommt und mit dem Patch auch die Beta startet.

Die geht erstmal 2-3 Monate, in der Zeit kommt auch Patch 3.3.9

Dann wird auch die Welt zerstört, dass Event hält sicher auch 1 Monat.

Jetzt kommen wir ca. auf Ende August/ Anfang September.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## chixo (18. September 2010)

hey, ich greife mal diesen etwas älteren Thread wieder auf um Platz zu sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor einigen Tagen wurde ja bekannt das Cataclysm eventuell am 2.November kommen könnte
und dem scheint sich auch Amazon anzuschließen, die den Release am 15.November vermuten.
Wenn man Amazon kennt muss das nichts heißen, aber ziemlich früh im November sollte es meiner Meinung nach so weit sein.


----------



## Derulu (18. September 2010)

Schließt du das aus der Tatsache, dass Blizzard vor 14 Tagen angekündigt hat, ca. 2 Monate nach Beginn der Cata-Events ist der Releasetermin geplant? Und das Event der Gnome/Trolle vorige Woche gestartet ist? Und letzte Woche Mittwoch +8 Wochen 1. Novemberwoche ist?

Alles is' Spekulation..und Blizzard stellt auch noch ganz geschickt den ersten Teil des Patches 4.0.1 im Backgrounddownloader zur Verfügung...so kann man auch im Gespräch bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

